# TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pictures



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Lately there has been many threads about "Will These Wheels Fit My Car", "Wheel Fitment?", etc.
Not making fun, being a d-bag or getting annoyed - i figured a condensed informative thread like this could make life easier for our newer TT owners and current owners that are looking for a set of wheels but not sure where to start. Keeping everything within this thread will be easier for everyone as they dont have to look at the gazillion threads of wheels/tires on a MK2 TT.

To make it easier to read and organize, lets try to follow the following forms:::

If youre asking a question or seeking info...
*
Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height:* 2" Drop All Around
*Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset):* 19x9 et50
*Wheel Brand & Model:* OEM "Potato Peelers"
*Tire Size (if appicable):* 255-40/19
*Question:* ask away

or if youre posting what you had/have mounted 

*
Current Ride Height:* Slammed
*Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD):* 5x120 18x9 et35
*Wheel Brand & Model:* BBS Super RSs
*Tire Brand & Size (if appicable):* Falken 452s 215-40/18 Streched
*Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) :* 10mm front and rear spacers
*Rubbing?:* Nope
*Pictures:* ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:ic:

Thanks guys :thumbup:


Guide:
BBS LMs 18x9.5 Page 1
HRE M40 19x9 Page 1
BBS RS-IIs - 18x9 Page 1
Privat Akzents - 19x8.5 Page 1
VMR 708s - 19x8.5 Page 1


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

I like these!

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=224653


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I have '09 GTI OEM rims (17") and want to use them for winter wheels. Here are the specs from tire rack:

225/45-17

Would these fit a TT/TTS? I'm purchasing a TT-RS and I figure a good place to start is to see if they would fit the other models.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

bsmack said:


> I have '09 GTI OEM rims (17") and want to use them for winter wheels. Here are the specs from tire rack:
> 
> 225/45-17
> 
> Would these fit a TT/TTS? I'm purchasing a TT-RS and I figure a good place to start is to see if they would fit the other models.


Direct bolt on. Nothing needed to fit and you can max out any coilover suspension without rubbing.


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Fissues said:


> I like these!
> 
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=224653


Hey that's my silver TT!  they are great looking bbs for TTs


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

*Current Ride Height*: At least dropped 2", STD coilovers, next week we are going to change the coils and front shock body to go lower, with room to almost lay frame, hahaha!
*Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD):* 5x112 18X9.5 ET 45 
*Wheel Brand &Model: *BBS LM 18X9.5 ET 45
*Tire Brand & Size:* Falken 912s 225-45r18 Streched
*Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) :* 5mm front spacers, rears to come next week, might be 10-12mm
*Rubbing?:* Nope, not yet
*Pictures: * Sure


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Current Ride Height: 3” gap between wheel rim and fender, front and rear
Final Wheel Specs: 5x120; 19x9 et47
Wheel Brand & Model: HRE M40 custom painted hypersilver to match gas cap; OEM Audi centercap
Tire Brand & Size: Nitto Invo 255-35/19
Additional Hardware: Lowered with Eibach Superstreet adjustable coilovers 
Rubbing?: Only at sharp righthand up hill corners


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height: Stock TTS
Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 17x8 et 35
Wheel Brand & Model: OEM C5 A6 4.2 Fat Fives
Tire Size (if appicable): 245/45-17 or 225/50-17
Question: Will it fit? Rub? Thinking about them for winter tires.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

qckwitt said:


> Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height: Stock TTS
> Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 17x8 et 35
> Wheel Brand & Model: OEM C5 A6 4.2 Fat Fives
> Tire Size (if appicable): 245/45-17 or 225/50-17
> Question: Will it fit? Rub? Thinking about them for winter tires.


It will fit and it shouldn't rub if you don't lower. The 35 et pushes the wheel 17 mm out but the narrow 8" wheel pulls it 12 mm back for a net 5 mm out (like running stock with a 5 mm spacer). The narrower tires (FYI 235 is the "correct" size for an 8" wheel) should give you a little extra margin.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok this is gonna be a long one... ill split it up into a few posts

*
Current Ride Height:* Slammed - best way to describe it is the adjuster in the rear was removed and about another 3/4" of threads left in the front on H&R Coils
*Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD):* 5x112 18x9 et32
*Wheel Brand & Model:* BBS RS-IIs - 5x120 - 70CB - 47et - Land Rover Fitment :laugh:
*Tire Brand & Size (if appicable):* Falken 452s 215-40/18 Streched
*Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) :* Motorsport Tech Custom 15mm adapters 5x120 to 5x112
*Rubbing?:* Nope, shaved down the rear tab
*Pictures:*


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

*
Current Ride Height:* ~1.5" Drop All Around
*Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD):* 5x112 19x8.5 35et
*Wheel Brand & Model:* Privat Akzents (Fake Splits - BBS LM Reps)
*Tire Brand & Size (if appicable):* Goodyear Eagle F1s 235-35/19
*Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) :* Hubcentric Adapters
*Rubbing?:* Nope, shaved down the rear tab
*Pictures:*


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

*Current Ride Height:* ~1.5" Drop All Around
*Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD):* 5x112 19x8.5 35et
*Wheel Brand & Model:* VMR 708s (RS4 Reps)
*Tire Brand & Size (if appicable):* Goodyear Eagle F1s 235-35/19
*Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) :* Nada 
*Rubbing?:* Nope, shaved down the rear tab
*Pictures:*


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ill post up the rest tomorrow... time to celebrate with some brews:wave:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height:* stock or maybe 1.5" H&R springs
*Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset):* 18x8 ET35 all around
*Wheel Brand & Model:* Kinesis K28's
*Tire Size (if appicable):* 235/30/18
*Question:* Would this fitment look too small because of only being 8" wide.

really debating to stay 18" and lower a little bit vs. going 20" and not lowering


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> *Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height:* stock or maybe 1.5" H&R springs
> *Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset):* 18x8 ET35 all around
> *Wheel Brand & Model:* Kinesis K28's
> *Tire Size (if appicable):* 235/30/18
> ...


honestly, being one of the the few pushing the envelope with aggressive wheel fitment on here (i know it probably doesnt mean much speaking thru a computer screen :beer::beer::beer::beer, but i feel that 20s are a little way too much wheel for the car. has it been done? of course...does it look good? subjective but looks like a SUV on 20s. 

dont worry much about wheel widths unless you go with a 6" wide wheel and track the car :laugh: my winter wheels last year were 7.5" wide, this year theyre 7.25" wide, which are great for the snow but i didnt notice great difference in cornering or handling keeping tire compound, sizes, etc in mind when comparing a winter tire to a all season

assuming you have a 245-40/18 tire from factory, its about a diameter of 25.7 inches. with the new tire specs 235-30/18, the diameter is about 23.7 inches so thats about 2iches of extra wheel gap space from the top of the tire to the bottom of the fender. on another note A3, that tire size does not exist but i still did the math for ya :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Sandman, i actually didn't look up that tire size, it just mentally came to me regardless if it were right or wrong. 

i am thinking the 18x8 ET35 with just H&R springs may be a nice daily usable setup with a few weekend autoX and track events thrown in the mix.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> Thanks Sandman, i actually didn't look up that tire size, it just mentally came to me regardless if it were right or wrong.
> 
> i am thinking the 18x8 ET35 with just H&R springs may be a nice daily usable setup with a few weekend autoX and track events thrown in the mix.


:thumbup:


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height: Stock TTS Height
Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 19x10 ET 30
Tire Size (if appicable): 255/35/19
Question: How much do you think this will poke out / rub bad ?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Current Ride Height: Stock TTS
Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 5x112 19x8.5 et45
Wheel Brand & Model: VMR v710
Tire Brand & Size (if appicable): Continental Sport Contact3 (OEM) 255-35
Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) : None
Rubbing?: Only under hard cornering up hill. (Same as Stock)
Pictures:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

qckwitt said:


> Current Ride Height: Stock TTS
> Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 5x112 19x8.5 et45
> Wheel Brand & Model: VMR v710
> Tire Brand & Size (if appicable): Continental Sport Contact3 (OEM) 255-35
> ...


Nice. Could you post some more pictures?


----------



## wishIhadanRS (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought I had my mind set on the BBS LM's but the VMR VB3's really caught my eye. 

I was going to do the H&R springs and a set of these VMR's in 19's. It appears they only have the 5x112 in 19x8.5. in an offset of 40 or 45. Is that enoughto fill the wheel wells without spacers? Or is it too conservative still?
Here's the page with options: http://www.velocitymotoring.com/wheels_vb3.html


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

wishIhadanRS said:


> I thought I had my mind set on the BBS LM's but the VMR VB3's really caught my eye.
> 
> I was going to do the H&R springs and a set of these VMR's in 19's. It appears they only have the 5x112 in 19x8.5. in an offset of 40 or 45. Is that enoughto fill the wheel wells without spacers? Or is it too conservative still?
> Here's the page with options: http://www.velocitymotoring.com/wheels_vb3.html




I have a set of VB3's, 45et on stock height. You're gonna need some spacers (2mm-5mm) for the front brakes to clear. When I had these wheels on, I ran 5mm spacers all around. *Slight* rubbing in the rear due to the bumper tab. Otherwise, the wheels are awesome!


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Marty said:


> Nice. Could you post some more pictures?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

qckwitt, that is one nice TT. Love that blue on your car. :thumbup:


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Current Ride Height:* "tastefully lowered" about 40 mm 
*Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD):* 5x112 18x8 et48
*Wheel Brand & Model:* OZ Alleggerita HLT
*Tire Brand & Size (if appicable):* Michelin Pilot Super Sport 245/40/18
*Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters):* 3 mm spacers in front
*Rubbing?:* Nope
Pictures:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

OK, less than 100 miles on the car so far, but thinking of a second set of wheels for some DOT-R tires. Perhaps some of our overseas friends who have had the car for a couple years can help. 


Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height: Stock TT RS 
Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 19x9 et52 
Wheel Brand & Model: OEM titanium 'rotor' wheels 
Tire Size (if appicable): 255/35/19 
Question: Are there any 18x9.5 wheels that will fit without issues? I'm thinking of maybe trying a 265/35/18 tire. Maybe Yokohamas or Toyos. It seems like there are more tire choices with an 18" wheel. 

Any input would be appreciated. Also, is the lug bolt pattern 5x112 on the TTRS? Anyone know the center bore? What offset would fit over the brakes without using spacers? 

Thanks!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

PCD is 5x112, centerbore is 57.1..


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> PCD is 5x112, centerbore is 57.1..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


 Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Dr. Bill said:


> Question: Are there any 18x9.5 wheels that will fit without issues? I'm thinking of maybe trying a 265/35/18 tire. Maybe Yokohamas or Toyos. It seems like there are more tire choices with an 18" wheel.


 FWIW, a 265/35 will fit on an 18x9 wheel without issue. That should broaden your choices a bit. 

Also, be careful about your front brakes with 18s. My stock 18x9s didn't fit over the TTRS brakes, and I'm sure it will be hit-or-miss whether aftermarket 18s fit. The problem wasn't with with spoke clearance (so offset is no help), but rather with the barrel. The TTRS uses 370 mm rotors compared to the 345 mm (I _think_) rotors of the 3.2 TT and TTS.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> Thanks! :thumbup:


 no problem, Bill dont stray away from the CB differences when it comes to wheels... there are many options to adapt a hub bore to a wheel bore, depending what youre planning to do with the fitment you can use one of the following. 

Custom Spacers 
Custom PCD Adapters 
Hubcentric Rings 

easiest being the hubcentric rings but be sure to get the metal kind, the plastic/rubber kind lead to vibrations at highway speeds :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

eweu said:


> FWIW, a 265/35 will fit on an 18x9 wheel without issue. That should broaden your choices a bit.
> 
> Also, be careful about your front brakes with 18s. My stock 18x9s didn't fit over the TTRS brakes, and I'm sure it will be hit-or-miss whether aftermarket 18s fit.


 this is true, sometimes youll need to use spacers to give you that added clearance depending on the wheel spoke design, offset, etc. best way to figure it out is to use a tape measure and depend less on the online calculators


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

The TT Shop shows this picture on their TTRS brake upgrade page. 










I have _no idea_ how they got that wheel to fit, because I couldn't even get the bolts to line up and I have the same wheel. Perhaps the European 10-spoke wheel has a different manufacturer that gave it a wider barrel. Regardless, be very careful selecting wheels for those massive TTRS brakes.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

eweu said:


> The TT Shop shows this picture on their TTRS brake upgrade page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 could it be that they were ninja and shaved a little bit of the back of the wheel spokes to make it fit? (sounds outlandish but you never know), or maybe they fit spacers? 

i do agree, i dont know how the hell they fit that wheel over those TTRS brakes


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Yeah - it took 8mm hubcentric spacers to get them on my 2009 TTS!


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

TheSandeman said:


> could it be that they were ninja and shaved a little bit of the back of the wheel spokes to make it fit? (sounds outlandish but you never know), or maybe they fit spacers?
> 
> i do agree, i dont know how the hell they fit that wheel over those TTRS brakes


 They said no spacers. I was bummed when I found they didn't fit my wheels. Oh well.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Late, but I've been enjoying the summer....*

These are what I put on for my stealth run to Vegas this year.... 

Current Ride Height: down 1.3 inches on H&R sport springs 
Final Wheel Specs: 5x112 19x9 et45 
Wheel Brand & Model: Bremmer Kraft BR05 black 
Tire Brand & Size: Hankook Ventus V12 evo K 110 
Additional Hardware: hubrings that came with the wheels 
Rubbing?: Nope 
Pictures: Before & After 
Before: 
 

After:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

can we make this a sticky?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> can we make this a sticky?


agreed!

235/35-19 is my tire size to answer your PM :thumbup: very slight stretch (none more than some)


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

kendoist4162 said:


> These are what I put on for my stealth run to Vegas this year....
> 
> Current Ride Height: down 1.3 inches on H&R sport springs
> Final Wheel Specs: 5x112 19x9 et45
> ...


love the wheels and the concavity :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ( . )( . )TTlovin (Jun 20, 2011)

2 inch drop 
MAM mt1 18 x 10 all around 
Rubbing ? yup


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Whats the offset and tire size on your MAM setup TTlovin? Looks freakin awesome! :beer::beer:


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

( . )( . )TTlovin said:


> 2 inch drop
> MAM mt1 18 x 10 all around
> Rubbing ? yup


Good bit of poke there.

What is your front lip?


----------



## robnami (Dec 13, 2011)

*Alzor TT-RS reps*

Eibach springs-1.3 drop front .08 rear 
Tire size-245 40 18 
Wheel 18x8 
Can't decide between et35 or et45. I would like to keep my existing tire size, they're almost new. Prefer the look of the et35 (equivalent of running 5mm spacers). Concerned about rubbing. Any inputs or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

robnami said:


> Eibach springs-1.3 drop front .08 rear
> Tire size-245 40 18
> Wheel 18x8
> Can't decide between et35 or et45. I would like to keep my existing tire size, they're almost new. Prefer the look of the et35 (equivalent of running 5mm spacers). Concerned about rubbing. Any inputs or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


 Tough one to say for sure due to the drop. For comparison purposes, my 18 x 8.5 ET 35 with 245/40's had some minor rubbing. The 45's would be the safe bet and adding 5 mm spacers would provide a compromise allowing for the better stance. That said, the 35's will probably be ok and you can always fiddle with camber or eventually replace the tires with something that's a less square (if not 235's).


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Tough one to say for sure due to the drop. For comparison purposes, my 18 x 8.5 ET 35 with 245/40's had some minor rubbing. The 45's would be the safe bet and adding 5 mm spacers would provide a compromise allowing for the better stance. That said, the 35's will probably be ok and you can always fiddle with camber or eventually replace the tires with something that's a less square (if not 235's).


 Steve nailed it on the head. We have adjustable control arms. Just be advised camber does wear your tires more


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

*help*

Looking to install 18x9.5 +40 with stock tire size 245/40-18. Do you think I will have any fitment issues. That's 18mm out from stock. It looks to be perfect in the back. The front looks a little iffy.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

korben007 said:


> Looking to install 18x9.5 +40 with stock tire size 245/40-18. Do you think I will have any fitment issues. That's 18mm out from stock. It looks to be perfect in the back. The front looks a little iffy.


 What are your plans with lowering the car?

Have a little closer look at the fenders in the front- the front fenders a little flared out than the rear. I have a square set up on my car and the front is tucking in more than the rear.


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Current Ride Height: maxed kw fronts and rear has the adjusters out 
Final Wheel Specs: 5x112 18x8.5 et 38 F and 18x9.5 et42 R 
Wheel Brand & Model: CCW Classic 
Tire Brand & Size: I forgot 
Rubbing?: Nope 









Same as above except wheels are Work Equips 18x8.5 et 30 F and 18x10 et 38 R


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> What are your plans with lowering the car?
> 
> Have a little closer look at the fenders in the front- the front fenders a little flared out than the rear. I have a square set up on my car and the front is tucking in more than the rear.
> 
> ...


 Gonna lower on the H & R Springs so nothing crazy. I'm sure ill have to grind the rear bumper tab a little just don't want any major issues since its my wifes ride


----------



## dsm1212 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just bought an 09 3.2L MT quattro Roadster. It has the 10 spoke 18" bicolor rims with run flat tires. I've got plenty of time, but what do people recommend for winter? I intend to drive this most of the year. i want to maximize traction in the winter months and I'm thinking I should go with 17" rims and a slightly narrower winter tire. Will that pose any problems or is it totally unnecessary?

thanks


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

BBSWagen said:


> *Current Ride Height*: At least dropped 2", STD coilovers, next week we are going to change the coils and front shock body to go lower, with room to almost lay frame, hahaha!
> *Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD):* 5x112 18X9.5 ET 45
> *Wheel Brand &Model: *BBS LM 18X9.5 ET 45
> *Tire Brand & Size:* Falken 912s 225-45r18 Streched
> ...




Hell yes :thumbup: ic:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, wheel and tire experts.
We have really horrid roads in St. Louis. 2nd worst in the country in fact. Consequently, I'm looking for more comfort during my daily commmute. (My 2012 base model is a daily driver). So, would you recommend I scout out some 17's or go for a super lightweight 18's?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

less wheel = smoother ride
more wheel = better handling

aesthetically, 19's are perfect for the wheel wells but could be a little harsh on the ride (i dont mind it)


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

My 17" winters are also not so smooth riding and I attribute this to the fact the tires are a portly 29 lbs. I'd suggest going to light 18's as the 17's take away from the aesthetics of the car. My summer 18's are only 21 lbs and combined with the tires, they are 12 lbs lighter than the OEM 19's. The benefits of the weight savings is substantial and I can comfortably drive with magride on all the time. Obviously, handling and acceleration also benefit from the weight savings.

Check out the Neuspeed wheels they're well made and affordable ... :thumb up:

Winter










Summer


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I just chatted with Charlie at TireRack. He says that tire selection is very important for riding comfort. The Continental ExtremeContact DW's are comfy. I've read other folks recommend them as well.

I suppose if I were to throw appearance out of the window, I could go with the Conti's and 17" Enkei Racing PF01 wheels. They only weigh 17 lbs! The Conti's weight 22 lbs in that size.
I would have a higher aspect ratio, and substantially lowered unsprung weight. Combined with my mag ride in the normal setting, that would be about as close to a plymouth ride.  

I would, of course, be "ruining" the car for spirited driving, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Yup Conti DW tires are comfy and do handle well. Due to having softer sidewalks, turn in is less immediate than other tires but I'm enjoying them. Bear in mind that the smaller wheel calls for a narrower tire which does affect handling. My contis are 245/40's which are a great compromise for comfort and handling.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I just chatted with Charlie at TireRack. He says that tire selection is very important for riding comfort. The Continental ExtremeContact DW's are comfy. I've read other folks recommend them as well.
> 
> I suppose if I were to throw appearance out of the window, I could go with the Conti's and 17" Enkei Racing PF01 wheels. They only weigh 17 lbs! The Conti's weight 22 lbs in that size.
> I would have a higher aspect ratio, and substantially lowered unsprung weight. Combined with my mag ride in the normal setting, that would be about as close to a plymouth ride.
> ...


I also like the Conti's relatively smoother ride (and a bit quieter I believe).

My OEM wheels and tires (Michelins) weighed 53 lbs. The Enkei set-up would save you 14lbs of unsprung weight per corner! Reducing unsprung weight is generally always a good idea for handling, although it will not compensate for choppy pavement - it will just track those ruts better!

I agree with all of the prvious comments but the bottom line is that ANYTHING you do to make the car better on the track will almost always compromise it's street comfort, tractability, and sometimes appearance (and vice versa). That's why you cannot have your cake and eat it - it's always a compromise. 

Maximizing tire contact patch (tire width) maximizes ultimate braking ability and turning forces -but only under racing conditions (unless you race on the street - which is generally frowned upon by the gendarmes). 

Tire sidewall height will be a tradeoff between comfort (more flex) and precise resposiveness (less flex).

Appearance is subjective but many (including me) think that 19" is the best look for the TT. But a 19" wheel will be heavier and the tire sidewall will be narrrower. 

For the street I'm sure you could get away with a super-lightweight 17"X 8.5" wheel with a 235/45 or 245/45 tire (after all, Gallardo's run with 8.5" fronts), but perhaps the best compromise was suggested by Steve - 18X8.5 with a 245/40.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Very good summary. I've been thinking about it, and have decided to simply try the Conti's out once the OEM tires wear out (which should be fast, according to the reviews for them). This means not changing the wheels to 17. Mine came with 18's, and I think the look is great.


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

*Better tire alternatives then the TTS stock Continental ContiSportContact 3*

I'm on my second set of Contisportcontact 3's for an '09 TTS. The first set was autocrossed on, the second set was just used on the streets after I picked up an autox set. They have been on less than a year, and the rears are complete slicks. The front have some tread left but very little. Totally safe...:thumbdown: I wanted to know if anyone tried another tire that they liked better and found lasted longer. Been thinking of switching to Michelin Pilot Super Sports, anyone try them out yet? Recommendations please!


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

255/35ZR19's.


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

Current Ride Height: H&R sport springs -3" 
Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 5x112 19X9.5 ET 35 
Wheel Brand &Model: Rotifrom BLQ 
Tire Brand & Size: KUMHO Ecsta SPT KU31 245/35 R19 
Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) : none 
Rubbing?: yes 
Pictures:


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

TTS Girl said:


> I'm on my second set of Contisportcontact 3's for an '09 TTS. The first set was autocrossed on, the second set was just used on the streets after I picked up an autox set. They have been on less than a year, and the rears are complete slicks. The front have some tread left but very little. Totally safe...:thumbdown: I wanted to know if anyone tried another tire that they liked better and found lasted longer. Been thinking of switching to Michelin Pilot Super Sports, anyone try them out yet? Recommendations please!


 I'v been runing the Michelin Super Sports since July, a little over 25,000 miles. 245/35/19 on 19x8.5 45mm VMR V713's. Best tires I'v run to date, great wear rate (mostly highway miles) great dry and surprisingly good wet handling, fairly low noise and good ride quality. Would definitely recommend. :thumbup:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

im looking at some 19x9.5 et40 all around.. no drop yet but will be getting some h&r lowering springs as well.. would that wheel fitment fit pretty flush? what size tire would you recommend? i dont mind some poke on the rims.. thanks


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

xBassi said:


> im looking at some 19x9.5 et40 all around.. no drop yet but will be getting some h&r lowering springs as well.. would that wheel fitment fit pretty flush? what size tire would you recommend? i dont mind some poke on the rims.. thanks


 I'm about to throw on some 18x9.5 +40. wheels on shortly here. Should be about flush. Running 245/40-18.

I've seen 245/35-19 on 19x9.5 +45 lowered on coilovers and there is definitely room for another 5mm offset


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

ok would def like to see pictures of your ride once u get it on.. maybe ill go with 18s as well depending on how yours look :thumbup:


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got everything in garage just debating on if i wanna swap the Tpms over or not


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

korben007 said:


> I'm about to throw on some 18x9.5 +40. wheels on shortly here. Should be about flush. Running 245/40-18.
> 
> I've seen 245/35-19 on 19x9.5 +45 lowered on coilovers and there is definitely room for another 5mm offset


 remember if youre lowering it more on the 18s, camber give more room to play when offset comes to mind


----------



## OttoBahn97 (Apr 16, 2011)

*New OEM wheels*

Just put these on our TT yesterday. Audi OEM 19x9 ET52 in Ibis White w/ Sumitomo HTZ III 255/35ZR19


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

really like the white on white with those wheels :thumbup:


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

What do people think of Schmidt TH lines on a TT


----------



## ZyBeR (Feb 25, 2012)

Will TSW Interlagos in 19x9.5 ET53 fit the TT-RS?

I've tried to find someone that are running them but google score zero, anyone here have them?


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

2011 audi TT daytona grey, what colour/finish bbs lm's colour matched centres?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

One thing for sure, tucking OEM is not hard!


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

What do you guys think about this one?
www.enkei.com/klamp.shtml 

I m looking for some black/red wheels for my black 2012 TT and I came across this babe . Not sure if it fits. I currently have the stock 8-spoked wheels. 

Any suggestions about red/black wheels is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

ttredline said:


> What do you guys think about this one?
> www.enkei.com/klamp.shtml
> 
> I m looking for some black/red wheels for my black 2012 TT and I came across this babe . Not sure if it fits. I currently have the stock 8-spoked wheels.
> ...


Not feeling them at all mate. Sorry


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> Not feeling them at all mate. Sorry


same here


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for your input!

*Current Ride Height:* stock
*Final Wheel Specs:* gotta check. 18"
*Wheel Brand & Model*: stock 8-spike 
*Tire Brand & Size:* I forgot
*Rubbing?*: Nope

I am looking for some BBS CH-R-looking wheels but those are hella expensive. Do you know any brands that makes affordable and OK quality wheels for TT?

Neuspeed makes good wheels too IMO. I saw people here have some stunning VMR heart: v710). They seem very affordable. How good are those in term of quality?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

no complaints about the integrity of a VMR wheel
smacked a curb avoiding a deer at about 35mph and the wheel help up imo









if youre looking on the economic friendly wheels VMR, Privat, Flashpoint, or even scour the classified section for some used wheels :thumbup:


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the pic !
Hands down for black matte VMR v710 :laugh:


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

can we stickie this ?:thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

I have another set to out on here but you'll have to wait for April 7th


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Can you list the most common stock wheel / offset info for TT TTS and TTRS?


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

TheSandeman said:


> I have another set to out on here but you'll have to wait for April 7th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.


Wait, you meant a VMR v710 set? Man, I can def wait. PM me when its up, I m very interested


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ttredline said:


> Wait, you meant a VMR v710 set? Man, I can def wait. PM me when its up, I m very interested


No not vmrs 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

The only reason I could rationalize spending money on aftermarket wheels is to reduce curb weight. Honestly, I wish everyone would post their wheel weight along with their data and pictures.

And, does anyone know a location on the web that lists the wheel OEM wheel weights? I've goolged and came up with nothing. The only way to know if I'm reducing the unsprung mass is to know what I have on my car right now.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

MoreGooderTT said:


> And, does anyone know a location on the web that lists the wheel OEM wheel weights? I've goolged and came up with nothing. The only way to know if I'm reducing the unsprung mass is to know what I have on my car right now.


You just need to convert from kilos

http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=5930


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy crap! My OEM wheels weight 26 lbs! We can definitely do better than that.

I've read that for every 1 lbs of unsprung weight, it's equivalent to 5 lbs of curb weight. That's not much of an enducement, frankly. However, the unsprung weight reduction reportedly imparts acceleration improvements and improved handling.

So.....
This time next year, I hope to be running somthing substantially lighter. I'm thinking more in the 20 lb range. That's the equivelant to 6X5X4 = 120lbs of "curb weight" removed.

Or... is the internet blowing smoke up my TT's tail pipe?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is a thread with a bunch of different wheels and the weights.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243069


----------



## matty_mk1 (Jul 8, 2009)

19x9 et33 front et26 rear will be addin 6mm more spacing soon
215/35 tyres
H&R coilovers modified with adjustable topmounts
Rubs? Nope


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Havent seen a definitive conversion formula for the unsprung weight conversion but it is a multiple of the weight(have seen 5x and 8x).
If yo are looking at BBS be careful which ones if you are trrying to shed weight. BBS are a fairly heavy wheel(some models, not all). Volk has some of the lightes t strongest wheels going and can be costly. VMR has done well for me. Had three sets on my BMWs ands hit a brick in the road at 75 mph and the wheel didnt crack or break, just bent and blew the side out of the tire but the wheel stayed whole which prevented a lot of damage and a possibly worse situation by trying to control the car without a wheel.
I had a set of Advan F7 on m BMW that were light and pretty nice looking. I m think about them as a possibility for my TTRS. Have to photoshop a set on and see how it looks. 
Check the link I posted above to see the weights of some popular wheels brands and models. It is eye opening.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

matty_mk1 said:


> 19x9 et33 front et26 rear will be addin 6mm more spacing soon
> 215/35 tyres
> H&R coilovers modified with adjustable topmounts
> Rubs? Nope


Hmmm any pics or info on the modified top mounts? 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

New setup! 

*Current Ride Height:* STD coilovers 2-3" drop 
*Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD):* 5x112 18X9 ET 38 (12.5mm spacer up front to clear brakes) 
*Wheel Brand &Model:* BBS LM-R replica 
*Tire Brand & Size:* Falken 225/45r18 
*Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) *: 12.5mm front 
*Rubbing?:* yes 
*Pictures: *


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice set of wheeels! the colors look good with your car. Those are a nice style wheel but for me there are too many lips. My eyes see them as smaller than they really are but thaty could be because I am used to seeing 19s. 
Are they as heavy as the BBs wheels? If I remember correctly the BBS version were a bit towars the heavier side but I am not sure.


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Quisp, good eye, gota agree with you...too many lips.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*VMR V710 19 x 9.5" on a ttrs?*

as the title says, was looking for any info on anyone who has tried to fit these wheels on a ttrs .... I believe the stock wheel width is 9" so I am wondering if you can get these to fit and what ET /spacers it would require... Really like the concave look to these wheel but am not sure if such a wide wheel will ego to degrade handling or rub an matching tire size

really like this powder coat, called "Sunken Treasure"

http://m.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/6540402069/lightbox/


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I know 18" with lips looks small!
I prefer to keep lots of sidewall, compare to the 19" setups!


Quick question!

I'm going for my first staggerd setup!

18x9.5 
18x10.5

Was wondering if the fact that im running same size tires front and back will help not to make the quattro sys crap out?


----------



## bigbennytt (May 26, 2012)

Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height: Stock TT Mk2 (considering H&R springs)
Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 19x8.5 et 48
Wheel Brand & Model: AMG series replica wheels, 5-point split style
Tire Size (if appicable): 235/35/19
Question: Will it fit? Rub? Do I need spacers (or should I get them?) With a 30mm drop will rubbing be an issue?


----------



## kskpsu (Jun 20, 2012)

Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height: 2013 TT-RS Stock
Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 19x8.5 et 45
Wheel Brand & Model: RS6 style replica (Power Wheels Pro)
Tire Size (if appicable): 255/35/19 Dunlop Wintersport 3D
Question: Seeing conflicting data on whether or not this size wheel will fit (with or without spacers). Anyone with first hand experience that can help me out?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone looking so a nice set? Don't look any further! No homework needed as they already fit a mk2

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5773370


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Neuspeed is planning to come out with an 18x8.5 et45 size for their RSe12 wheel in August sometime. That should be a close to perfect fit on the TT MK2 with 245/40 tires. I plan to get those for my 3.2 coupe.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

pal said:


> Neuspeed is planning to come out with an 18x8.5 et45 size for their RSe12 wheel in August sometime. That should be a close to perfect fit on the TT MK2 with 245/40 tires. I plan to get those for my 3.2 coupe.


 Personally think you're downgrading from oem with those- they're a smaller width and eventhough they're probably more lightweight- you'll sacrifice handling with less contact patch


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

*Current Ride Height*: STD coilovers 3" drop 
*Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD):* 5x114 18X9.5 ET 38 & 18x10.5 ET 31 
*Wheel Brand &Model:* SSR Gartmaier 
*Tire Brand & Size:* Falken 225/45r18 
*Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) :* wobble bolts 
*Rubbing?:* A little in the front driver side arches (minor height fix) 
Pictures:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

this might be a dumb question but how safe is running wobble bolts for different rim fitments?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

xBassi said:


> this might be a dumb question but how safe is running wobble bolts for different rim fitments?


 Counter sink each lug hole with a 5/8" bit and install the wobble bolts to 100ft/lbs. that's only doable on 5x114.3 I would skip cashing out the coin for adapters and use wobble bolts anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

TheSandeman said:


> Personally think you're downgrading from oem with those- they're a smaller width and eventhough they're probably more lightweight- you'll sacrifice handling with less contact patch


 I have a base 3.2 coupe with 17x8.5 et50 rims and 245/45/17's so going to an 18x8.5 Et45 with 245/40 keeps the contact patch and wheel width the same and reduces profile while increasing the track a bit without spacers.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

I been wanting to lower the car a little bit with the H&R Springs. In doing so, would you guys recommend adding spacers as well to give it a more aggressive stance? Perhaps only in the rear?

I currently have the stock 18" Turbines. No plans in getting new wheels anytime soon so I'll stick with these for now. So was wondering if it'll look better with some spacers if I drop the car with stock wheels. What do you guys think?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

tt-ho said:


> I been wanting to lower the car a little bit with the H&R Springs. In doing so, would you guys recommend adding spacers as well to give it a more aggressive stance? Perhaps only in the rear? ...


For comparison purposes, I added 10 mm spacers on my OEM wheels (9" wide with 255/35/19 tires) and I rubbed in the rear. The 18" tire is a 245/40 so a touch narrower and that may help avoid some rubbing but the springs may lower the car more than how mine sits (TTS is 10mm lower than non s-line?) which would negate this. Lastly, adding spacers in the rear will induce added understeer which is not so desirable with a car that already tends to push more than most prefer. :beer:


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

xBassi said:


> this might be a dumb question but how safe is running wobble bolts for different rim fitments?


Safe for what? Cruising? Maybe? High speed, dynamic driving. I'd avoid it like the plague.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Had these on my Mk1. Will likely install similar (they're rotary forged) on my RS, or the equivalent VMR rim.


----------



## matty_mk1 (Jul 8, 2009)

19x8.5 and 10, AH Exclusive H&R 140mm coilovers


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

InTTruder said:


> Had these on my Mk1. Will likely install similar (they're rotary forged) on my RS, or the equivalent VMR rim.


Heard great things about this wheel,very light and strong and a great value. 

My tuner got a set in gunmetal and am looking at geting 19"x 9.5" et 41 ( possibly needing spacers)

yes... my car needs a wash... massive expansion/construction at the airport does me no favours.

The wheels look a bit bigger due to illusion, its just been lined up against my stock wheel/tire.



















I am wondering how to maximize the footprint of the car for handling gains. the stock rubbers 255/35 running on the OEM 19"x 9"

Anyone put together this combo and if so how wide could you go with the tires without rubbing on the stock suspension?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

VMR710


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> Heard great things about this wheel,very light and strong and a great value.
> 
> My tuner got a set in gunmetal and am looking at geting 19"x 9.5" et 41 ( possibly needing spacers)
> 
> ...


I used 20mm F/R on my Mk1 w/o any difficulty- including very serious track days/HPDEs. You might consider spacers even on the OEM rims. I recommend the MTM because they match diameter of the wheel boss on the OEM rim, maximizing load-bearing area, and their center-bores match the bore of the Audi wheel also- no adapter/centering ring required. I have also used H&R spacers, but they are slightly smaller than the boss (center) of the Audi wheels, so you have higher loads on the smaller surface area and more shear forces on the lugs/bolts.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks inTTruder, how wide were you able to go with the rubber?

Im curious if the APR boys had any recommendations in terms of wheel/tire/brake upgrade combos to fully harness the Stage 2 goodness of your car now...:thumbup::thumbup::beer:

BTW my tuner also had the VMR V710's on display right next to the Nurb's.... in pictures I always thought the V710 looked much better than the TSW's.... but when I saw them in person I didnt feel like looked all that different. 

I'm swinging by next week to get 42 DD shifter bushings installed so Ill take some pics of the V710's to compare in the same setting.

Not worth losing out on the lighter weight and rotary forging of the TSW's for a bit of concavity, IMHO...

I think the V710's look great on cars that can maximize their concavity( eg 10-11"+ rear wheel width) , something that alot harder to do on the TT due to its offsets....


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> Thanks inTTruder, how wide were you able to go with the rubber?
> 
> Im curious if the APR boys had any recommendations in terms of wheel/tire/brake upgrade combos to fully harness the Stage 2 goodness of your car now...:thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> 
> ...


I only went 225/40x18 on the Mk1. I'm still on OEM rims and rubber on the TT RS. So far I have not outrun the OEM rubber because of size, but because of the Toyo compound (on-track). APR had not made recommendations, so I'm keeping an eye on their Stage 3 daydream. Maybe there will be a hint.....

I think the 710 is deeper, but haven't seen them side-by-side. Hmmm. If the TSW is lighter, thn by all means-

Give us a solid report on the 42DD bushings. I'm cosnidering them or the Diesel Geek kit.:thumbup:


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

InTTruder said:


> I only went 225/40x18 on the Mk1. I'm still on OEM rims and rubber on the TT RS. So far I have not outrun the OEM rubber because of size, but because of the Toyo compound (on-track). APR had not made recommendations, so I'm keeping an eye on their Stage 3 daydream. Maybe there will be a hint.....
> 
> I think the 710 is deeper, but haven't seen them side-by-side. Hmmm. If the TSW is lighter, thn by all means-
> 
> Give us a solid report on the 42DD bushings. I'm cosnidering them or the Diesel Geek kit.:thumbup:


I'll try to take some 3/4 profile pics to show the concavity of the V710... TSW essentially have none until close to the hub

I was all over the Dieselgeek kit until they put it on the backburner...INDEFINATELY...


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

I was also looking at the TSW nuremberg rims discussed above! They make a 19 x 9.5 rim but also in ET 35. Does anyone have any input as to if those will fit nicely? i also think the 19 x 9.5 ET 41 may rub the inner suspension components


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I ordered the VMR V710s last night (18x8.5 et45) with Michelin Pilot Super Sports (245/40 R18) in matte black for my 3.2 Coupe. The rims weight 22.5 lbs each which is not exactly light but not too heavy either. It should be a nice upgrade from the 17x8.5 et50 stockers running 245/45 R17 Prius (aka LRR Primacy HP) tires. And they are OE fit - no hub-centric rings, no spacers or different bolts needed. 

I was waiting for Neuspeed to make the RSe12 or RSe14 in 18" but it does not look like those are happening anytime soon - those would have been closer to 21lbs. Nobody else seems to make a nice looking rim that fits well, is relatively light and cost effective at this time for the rare offset VW/Audi chose for the MK5 platform. 

Now I need to put the Speed Bleeders on, get some nice brake fluid through the system and hit the track - maybe NJMP in November with PCA Schattenbaum.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Guys I see this seems to be one of the bigger challenges to this cars platform is finding wheels to fit this cars offset. Audi certainly does not make it easy. However, with all of these spacers and other options people recommend in trying to fit basically a cast, mass produced wheel that may or may not be right for the vehicle. Why is it that not alot of people consider the option of getting custom wheels made? Yes they are a bit more expsenive, but at the end of the day you are solving the offset issues, any worries about rubbing (depending on how slammed the car is), reducing unsprung weight and last but not least getting a wheel that looks right for the design and performance of this car. 

I know a few guys have had some HREs made for the TTRS, which we all know is pretty much the best that you can get. 

Just curious as that is really I feel the direction that I will have to go for the RS. If anyone has done the custom wheels I would love to hear feedback on the offsets used and a question that has come up quite a bit how wide can you go. I see a couple with staggered set ups (not on an RS), but I think that would be a great look on this car...some meaty tires in the rear. From what I have been told 9.5 square setup is as wide as you can go.. 

Why can Audi make this a little easier in us!!! Like the R8 or S5 were you can do a staggered set up with some meat in the rear. 

I am working on a sponsorship with a very reputable wheel company so I will keep you posted.. Looking to do a forged concave mono block on the car.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

These showed up from VMR Wheels over the weekend (18x8.5 et45 V710s) with 245/40R18 Michelin Pilot Super Sports. As I was installing the TTRS suspension on my car this weekend, no pictures of the wheels on the car yet. But these are gunmetal color, 22.5lbs per wheel, 24 lbs per tire and look great.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

any chance these would fit my 3,2 tt on h&rs
19x8+32 in the front with 235/35/19 tires
19x9.5+35 in the back with 245/35/19 tires


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

xBassi said:


> any chance these would fit my 3,2 tt on h&rs
> 19x8+32 in the front with 235/35/19 tires
> 19x9.5+35 in the back with 245/35/19 tires



Do u realize your car understeer much worse if than it already does if u try to make these changes?

BTW 42DD shifter bushijgnsnr great ! Well worth it!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> Do u realize your car understeer much worse if than it already does if u try to make these changes?
> 
> BTW 42DD shifter bushijgnsnr great ! Well worth it!


Didn't see a change with my 8.5 front and 9.5 rears


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> Didn't see a change with my 8.5 front and 9.5 rears



so u think this would work?
3,2 tt on h&rs
19x8+32 in the front with 235/35/19 tires
19x9.5+35 in the back with 245/35/19 tires


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

xBassi said:


> so u think this would work?
> 3,2 tt on h&rs
> 19x8+32 in the front with 235/35/19 tires
> 19x9.5+35 in the back with 245/35/19 tires


 You'll need more stretch in the rear assuming you're lowered. The 245 is too square for it snug inside of the fender run a 235 is my suggestion


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Rule of thumb- most of these ttrs owners are scared of running any et lower than 40et so I would take their suggestions lightly with a cup of skim milk :laugh: I personally do not like poke and like to have clean and non rubbed fenders

I been around long enough and had enough sets to have a good idea what fits and doesn't. (Started this thread too)

Any Fitment questions just PM me guys- barely check this thread anymore lol


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

xBassi said:


> so u think this would work?
> 3,2 tt on h&rs
> 19x8+32 in the front with 235/35/19 tires
> 19x9.5+35 in the back with 245/35/19 tires


 The rear is pushing it. I'm at 9.5 +40 in rear and its close with 245s. 5 more mm could work depending on tire brand. I'm on h and r s as well


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

korben007 said:


> The rear is pushing it. I'm at 9.5 +40 in rear and its close with 245s. 5 more mm could work depending on tire brand. I'm on h and r s as well


 thats why i said he should run a 235 instead


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

korben007 said:


> The rear is pushing it. I'm at 9.5 +40 in rear and its close with 245s. 5 more mm could work depending on tire brand. I'm on h and r s as well


 can u post pics of your ride please?


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry all I got right now. Took them back off to put the stockers with blizzaks for winter. Wife's car btw. I just fix it up for her!


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

*Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height:* Stock height and keeping it
*Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset):* 19 x?, offset: ?
*Wheel Brand & Model: *Forgestar CF5 or Avant Garde M510 or M550
*Tire Size (if appicable):* also ? but Michelin Pilot Super Sports
I am looking for wheel size(9, 9.5, or 10 inch) and offsets to fit a stock suspension 2012 TT RS along with tire size.
Do not want rubbing, spacers, or stretched tire look. 
Thanks!


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

what are everyones thoughts on these: Vossen CV3, 19x8.5 et45 front and rear. Would that be acceptable or would I run into any problems? The wheel also comes in an offset of et30.

I plan on running coilovers, just to go a little bit lower than stock on a base TT


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I haven't run that wheel myself, but the math works out... ET45 is about 7mm more aggressive than the standard TT-RS ET52 19in wheel, but the Vossen is 0.5in less wide overall (0.25in on each side of the mounting surface). That should put the Vossen just slightly towards the outside compared to the TT-RS wheel. Maybe minor rubbing in the rear, since the TT-RS stock wheels can actually rub, but nothing crazy. I am assuming you would run a 245 tire to match the wheel width.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Quisp said:


> *Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height:* Stock height and keeping it
> *Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset):* 19 x?, offset: ?
> *Wheel Brand & Model: *Forgestar CF5 or Avant Garde M510 or M550
> *Tire Size (if appicable):* also ? but Michelin Pilot Super Sports
> ...


Since the stock TT-RS fitment causes some minor rubbing in the rear, anything more aggressive is going to cause more rubbing or require some mods to the wheel liners. A slightly lower ET with a 19x9 will look better though. Maybe an ET48, if you can spec the offset yourself?


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

Can you run a 19x10 et55 in the rear?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pict*

Doubt it but never tried. You'd lose 16mm of clearance on the inside and be 10mm farther out on the outside. Would probably involve lots of modifications if it cleared the inside.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

I messaged [email protected] wheels and asked what sizes he recommended and this is what he said:

"Here are the sizes we recommend for the current TT :

19x8.5 E45 255/35R19
19x10 E55 285/30R19"

He's smoking dust, right?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I sent an inquiry to Foregstar. According to the reply, a 18x9 et52 wheel (which is OEM fitment) won't clear the brakes of my base TT. If that's the case, then perhaps the cross section of the wheel necks down to closely to the hub. 

He recommended an 18x9 et 45. I don't want that much poke. I've inquired about an 18x8.5 et 45, which should solve both problems. At about 17 1/2 lbs and an ideal rim width for a 245 wide tire, zero poke from stock..... Yup. I may have finally found my new wheels. Price hasn't been established yet.

**** UPDATE ******
Nope. 8x8 1/2 et45 won't clear the brakes according to Foregstar. Damn.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

myquitacre said:


> I messaged [email protected] wheels and asked what sizes he recommended and this is what he said:
> 
> "Here are the sizes we recommend for the current TT :
> 
> ...


This would be awesome on a RWD car and the staggered setup will certainly look cool. Not the most functional on an AWD car though. I just looked under the rear of the car and it looks like there is plenty of room to maneuver on the inside, the outside is another story. I'd guess that you'd be better off looking at 19x10 et 65. This will shift all the extra wheel and tire inward and minimize the chance of outside rubbing. The front would be fine as suggested. The only guy running +10mm on the outside, that I know of, is bigstu. He went to a smaller diameter tire on 19's, rolled his fenders and trimmed the inside wheel wells. I think he still reports some rubbing. It seems there is very little outside tolerance in the rear. Pushing beyond +4mm from stock seems like a hit and miss depending on the tires.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

I have some Volk G25 wheels on order. 19"x9" et48. They are supposed to fit the TT...hope they dont rub! Especially since I want to run super sports.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

What size tire are you planning on running


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I sent an inquiry to Foregstar. According to the reply, a 18x9 et52 wheel (which is OEM fitment) won't clear the brakes of my base TT. If that's the case, then perhaps the cross section of the wheel necks down to closely to the hub.
> 
> He recommended an 18x9 et 45. I don't want that much poke. I've inquired about an 18x8.5 et 45, which should solve both problems. At about 17 1/2 lbs and an ideal rim width for a 245 wide tire, zero poke from stock..... Yup. I may have finally found my new wheels. Price hasn't been established yet.
> 
> ...


Either someone gave me the wrong info or someone is giving you the wrong info... The guy I talked to at modbargains told me that Forgestar told him 18x9 ET45 was their normal TT fitment, and 18x9.5 ET45 was their aggressive fitment. Clearing the brakes was a non-issue, especially on the non-RS models.

This site also mentions 18x9 or 18x10 F14s on a TTRS: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/481215-TT-RS-on-18-quot-Forgestar-F14.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tire size is a big issue with fitment. I can run my 18x9.5 with only a 40 offset and 245/40-18. Lowered as well. But don't think I could run any wider tire without raising the offset.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> I have some Volk G25 wheels on order. 19"x9" et48. They are supposed to fit the TT...hope they dont rub! Especially since I want to run super sports.


Do you have any pics???


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I am waiting on some forgestars that should be shipped in two weeks. 19x9 with et 39(originally was supposed to be 42 but the people at forgestar switched it to 39 saying it will fit, I hope so)
Going to be putting on stock size tires , 255/35 michelins. Little concerned but will wait and see how it goes when they get here. I beleive the stock wheels are et 52 so I am looking at a 13mm difference which looks like it is going to be very close.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Good luck with the fitment. Let us know how this works out.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

19x8.5 et35 front AND rear. Am I cool with that or no? Plan on going a little lower with coils, don't mind rolling my fenders


----------



## xTxTx (Feb 22, 2013)

*Will these wheels fit my TT : Vertini Monaco 19x9.5/5x112/ET48/66.6 ALL AROUND*

*car is a TT 2008 2.0*

*im looking at running 255tires on the front and 265 at the rear*
http://www.oemconcept.com/product_info.php/cPath/93/products_id/456

*considering ill be gettin the RS6 6piston 390mm brakes at the front*
help.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

i0n said:


> Either someone gave me the wrong info or someone is giving you the wrong info... The guy I talked to at modbargains told me that Forgestar told him 18x9 ET45 was their normal TT fitment, and 18x9.5 ET45 was their aggressive fitment. Clearing the brakes was a non-issue, especially on the non-RS models.
> 
> This site also mentions 18x9 or 18x10 F14s on a TTRS: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/481215-TT-RS-on-18-quot-Forgestar-F14.


The specs I was given by Forgestar are in agreement with what you stated. 18x9 et45 is what they recommend. 18x8.5 et45 will not clear the brakes.

I found out that the C14 wheel will need centering rings.
Weight is 19.4lbs, 
$1360 plus shipping for a set of C14's.

I like the look of the C14's in two tone paint, with black on the inside. Unfortunately, despite my harrassing them on this issue, they will no longer do a two color powder coat.

I think I'll never find the _perfect _wheel, thanks to the odd OEM spec from Audi. But, I do keep revisiting one particular web page over and over...
http://www.autuning.com/products/wheels/rse07-light-weight-wheel.html

No centering ring required, weighs in at only 19.3lbs; They look really interesting. Personally, I like the simplicity of the design and think it might go better with the bauhaus styling of the TT.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

VMR 701. Looks great, but not particularly light weight @ 23lbs for 18x8.5











http://www.velocitymotoring.com/links/gallery/VMR_Wheels_Audi_TT_Black_V701_19_Hyper-Silver_2479.php


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

You could try Enkei RSM9s: http://goo.gl/Y58WH

According to Enkei, they're like 20 lbs in 19x9 and 17 lbs in 18x8.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Take a look at the Advan F7. I had these on my BMW and loved them! They make Audi fitments too.
http://www.advanwheels.com.au/wheels/wheel.aspx?id=18


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Quisp said:


> Take a look at the Advan F7. I had these on my BMW and loved them! They make Audi fitments too.
> http://www.advanwheels.com.au/wheels/wheel.aspx?id=18



$1300 - $1400 a wheel! 

http://style77.com/products/avs-model-f7


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

Current Ride Height: H&R sport springs + mag ride
Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 5x112 19X9 ET 37 after spacers
Wheel Brand &Model: Forgestar F14
Tire Brand & Size: Pirelli Pzero 245/35 19
Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) : h&r spacer 5mm all around
Rubbing?: yes, on hard turns
Pictures:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I like the red accent ring around those wheels.

I gotta know, though, why you parked in your grass. Hiding a dead squirrel or something?


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I like the red accent ring around those wheels.
> 
> I gotta know, though, why you parked in your grass. Hiding a dead squirrel or something?



i had just washed my car and there was another car on the other spot on the driveway so i didnt want to get that car wet so i drove it onto to the fake grass lol

i wasnt a fan of the red around the rims at first, but once it was on the car it just worked..


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

So I have seen some mention of the VMR 710s in this thread but I have not seen if anyone has actually tried them on a TTRS and how they worked.

Car: 2013 TTRS
Lowered: Not yet, but it will be by 15mm in a few weeks. So its not a huge drop
Wheels: Looking at the VMR 710 19x9.5 ET45
Tires: Stock 255/35s.

Thoughts on this working? 

Thanks everyone..


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

croman44 said:


> So I have seen some mention of the VMR 710s in this thread but I have not seen if anyone has actually tried them on a TTRS and how they worked.
> 
> Car: 2013 TTRS
> Lowered: Not yet, but it will be by 15mm in a few weeks. So its not a huge drop
> ...




My friend is selling these...

If you want, I can test fit the 19x9.5" fitment and see how it works/looks. He might be willing to sepperate.

http://www.northtexasaudigroup.com/...aggered-V710-s-brand-new-in-box-never-mounted


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pict*

I may be willing to buy all 4 if they fit and he is willing to ship (I will pay of course).


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

i have a set of new silver Eneki PF01s 18x8-45et with R888s 245-40-18s used one track day 105 miles. im selling the car so i dont need the track wheels . they weigh 44lbs with tires the stock 19 weigh 56lbs. cuts 48lbs of unsprung weight off! email me for picts and info if interested. 
[email protected] 
carl


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

carl44 said:


> i have a set of new silver Eneki PF01s 18x8-45et with R888s 245-40-18s used one track day 105 miles. im selling the car so i dont need the track wheels . they weigh 44lbs with tires the stock 19 weigh 56lbs. cuts 48lbs of unsprung weight off! email me for picts and info if interested.
> [email protected]
> carl


Email sent.


----------



## orangeroadster (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a set of VRM 19" off my TTS they are 9.5 and had no rub issues. They are only 2 months old and perfect. I am willing to sell them for $675 plus shipping they are hyper silver in color


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thought I would make a contribution to this thread!!

Ride: TT RS
Current Ride Height: Stock!
Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 5x112 19 x 9.5 et53
Wheel Brand & Model: TSW Nurburgring
Tire Brand & Size (if appicable): Falken 452s 255-35/19
Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) : just hub rings!!
Rubbing?: Nope and hopefully don't expect any at this offset


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

I still cant get over how heavy the stock rotor wheels are! I tried to put on some spacers and sturggled the left the wheel/tire with my feet to center the lug bolts. Why would they put that wheel on the top of the line RS model? At least make it forged or something.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I am going with the VMR 701's with Michelin Pilot Super Sports. I decided that while I could indeed get lighter wheels than the 701's, looks matter too. 

My OEM wheels and tires weigh in at a heafty 52.5 lbs by my bathroom scale. With my new setup, I'll be 5.5lbs less. I hope I'll be able to feel a bit less of a harsh ride.


************ EDIT ************
Well, despite my "decision" to buy the VMR 701's, I woke up this morning to a fresh look. I recalled why I wanted new wheels anyway.

At lunch, I called Tirerack and ordered the Enkei PF01's and a set of Michelin PSS's. I'm so excited! I'll be saving 10.2 lbs per corner!

************ EDIT again *********
I goy my order the very next day from Tirerack. I immediately unpacked one and checked the weight. Spot on. They look fantastic. One of the wheels has seven (!) balancing weights though. I'll have to assume that this means nothing as far as warbling noise or vibration issues.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Got some Forgestar CF 5 in 19 x 9 but for some reason they sent me 39 offset. They rub. Pulling them off the car today.
They are on Micheloin Pilot Super Sport tires. While i didnt get to drive tham alll that much i have to say it was like night and day compared to the stock tires. Much quieter and the ride was not as harsh(dont know why) and could feel how much more grip the tires had even without pushing them. I am looking forward to getting them back on the car and really givig them a run.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Got some Forgestar CF 5 in 19 x 9 but for some reason they sent me 39 offset. They rub. Pulling them off the car today.
> They are on Micheloin Pilot Super Sport tires. While i didnt get to drive tham alll that much i have to say it was like night and day compared to the stock tires. Much quieter and the ride was not as harsh(dont know why) and could feel how much more grip the tires had even without pushing them. I am looking forward to getting them back on the car and really givig them a run.


The ride is less harsh because you've reduced your unsprung weight.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Ride quality will differ between tire types too. The michelins probably have softer sidewalls

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Want to post about my recent experience with Forgestar. Ordered a set of CF5 through Modbargains. Was told that 19 x 9 with 42 offset and 255/35 tires would be a good setup and not rub. Placed the order and paid. About 10 days before the wheels arriveds I found out that Forgestar "notified" Modbargains that they decided that a 39 offset would look better and work better on the car. Did not check with me before they changed it, just decided it on their own. I was concerned about rubbing but assured that ther would not be any problems.
Wheels got here, had the tires put on and they rub and they poke out too far which looks not so hot.
Contacted Modbargains to let them know. Received an answer which says I should get different tires, 245/35, Falkens and that should take care of the problem. Just bought new Michelin Pilot Super Sports, dont want Falkens. what am I supposed to do with the michelins? And i am a bit hesitant to take Forgestars advice after they were wrong about the first few suggestions.
They also said that they cant make the wheels in 45 offset for the TT RS because of the brakes. They can make 41 but that is the highest offset that they can get to fit. They offered to shave off 2 mm and make mine into 41 offset but I am going to decline that offer.
I am posting this so that anyone who is going to ortder from forgestar or Modbargains can make sure to clarify everything before they order because even if they change your order without your approval you are stuck with the order.
Does anyone know somebody looking for 19x9 et 39 CF5 wheels in gunmetal? Have about 8 miles on them and no waiting.


----------



## theguz66 (Dec 20, 2012)

Quisp said:


> They also said that they cant make the wheels in 45 offset for the TT RS because of the brakes. They can make 41 but that is the highest offset that they can get to fit. They offered to shave off 2 mm and make mine into 41 offset but I am going to decline that offer.
> I am posting this so that anyone who is going to ortder from forgestar or Modbargains can make sure to clarify everything before they order because even if they change your order without your approval you are stuck with the order.
> Does anyone know somebody looking for 19x9 et 39 CF5 wheels in gunmetal? Have about 8 miles on them and no waiting.


I thought Bigstu had these same wheels et42? Regardless, that is not an acceptable solution at 
all. If they changed offset w/o you knowledge they should take the wheels back. Whatever wheels you end up with the Michelins should work. I would think Modbargains wouldgo to bat for you here....


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

Quisp said:


> Want to post about my recent experience with Forgestar. Ordered a set of CF5 through Modbargains. Was told that 19 x 9 with 42 offset and 255/35 tires would be a good setup and not rub. Placed the order and paid. About 10 days before the wheels arriveds I found out that Forgestar "notified" Modbargains that they decided that a 39 offset would look better and work better on the car. Did not check with me before they changed it, just decided it on their own. I was concerned about rubbing but assured that ther would not be any problems.
> Wheels got here, had the tires put on and they rub and they poke out too far which looks not so hot.
> Contacted Modbargains to let them know. Received an answer which says I should get different tires, 245/35, Falkens and that should take care of the problem. Just bought new Michelin Pilot Super Sports, dont want Falkens. what am I supposed to do with the michelins? And i am a bit hesitant to take Forgestars advice after they were wrong about the first few suggestions.
> They also said that they cant make the wheels in 45 offset for the TT RS because of the brakes. They can make 41 but that is the highest offset that they can get to fit. They offered to shave off 2 mm and make mine into 41 offset but I am going to decline that offer.
> ...


If you have the original invoice which states it is to be an offset of 42 and they sent you a wheel that is anything other than an offset 42...I would be on the phone with both forgestar and modbargains until I spoke with someone that was going to make the situation right. Unfortunately you may have to get rude and ugly with them but I'm sure someone will rectify the situation.

PS - You have the crappiest luck with this car. Not that you didn't already know that but I just like to state the obvious.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I tend to have this kid of luck with cars. 
To be honest it sounds like the wheel company is not sure what will work on the tt rs and they are testing on our cars. They suggested the first two setups saying they would work and look better(they didnt) and now they have another that should work. Not even going to try it. The person at Modbargainsis under the weather but it doesnt sound like they are going to do anything. They have a policy of no returns once the wheel has been mounted but there was not way to findout if it fit without moutning so it is a catch 22. 
I agree that if they changed it without my approval that should be the end of it and they take em back. Going to keep trying but have them listed for sale just in case. I think the 309 offset fits A4 or something like that so maybe someone there will want a set without having to wait.
The weird part is that people are being told by forgestar to get 45 offset but they told me they cant do them in 45 because they wont clear the brakes. 42 will clear the brakes but according to forgestar bigstu has 41 offset. It is all kinds of confusing.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

My PF01's with Michelin Pilot Super Sports are still sitting indoors. Damned cold air is preventing the winter to summer swap. I am so sick of cold air! Bring on the green grass and leaves already!


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

update on wheels.
The only solution offered to me was that i could buy new tires that they say will fit with the wheels. This is not an option because I just bought some Michelin PSS for these wheels 255/35 and was told they would work. Now they are giving a different setup that "will work". I am not sure, but I know the first one didnt and that was what i bought. ModB is sayihg they have to see if forgestar will take them back because that is where theycame from and they are the ones who recommended the sizes. I am saying i dont car i did not buy them from forgestar.
Bottom line: I was told several times that these wheels would fit with the tires size and brand i bought with no rubbing. Now they rub and they expect me to buy a second set of tires becasue they say they should fit. Frankly I dont think they tested these out on a TT RS and they are using us as testers but we have to buy the wheels and tires. Not going to screw around with this. If I dont have a return auth today then tomorrow i file in small claims.
I woudl be very cautious about forgestar and unfrotunately watch yourself with ModB. 
The original invoice did nothave an offset written in and they were quick to point that out. I have bought from ModB in the past and had good experiences but this one is not.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

well, if you paid for them thru paypal or credit card I would open up a dispute. I always get problems like these solved that way.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

ModB came back to day and we have something worked out. Was squirrely at first but i came uo with something and tey agreed to it. That is the ModBargains I have dealt with in the past. Maybe the problem was not due to them . Just wanted to clear that up so nobody got the worng idea about ModBargains.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I finally got to put my new summer setup on tonight. I now have Michelin PSS's on 18" Ekei PF01's. My initial impression is mixed. The ride is certainly noticeably smoother. Braking has definitely improved, and they look great. The downside is that there is far more road noise making it into the cabin. The tires roar and sing, especially on concrete. :thumbdown:

I have to say I'm a bit perplexed. 

Ist possible that brand new summer tires in 55F weather will be noisy but later quiet down? Is it just brand new tread? Temperature? or both? Or, are the wheels less able to dampen tiny vibrations which get transfered into the cabin as noise and ringing?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Well, I finally got to put my new summer setup on tonight. I now have Michelin PSS's on 18" Ekei PF01's. My initial impression is mixed. The ride is certainly noticeably smoother. Braking has definitely improved, and they look great. The downside is that there is far more road noise making it into the cabin. The tires roar and sing, especially on concrete. :thumbdown:
> 
> I have to say I'm a bit perplexed.
> 
> Ist possible that brand new summer tires in 55F weather will be noisy but later quiet down? Is it just brand new tread? Temperature? or both? Or, are the wheels less able to dampen tiny vibrations which get transfered into the cabin as noise and ringing?


Very odd considering they're supposed to be quiet compared to others. I can't imagine its due to cool temps. My new PSS go on next week and I certainly don't expect them to be noisy until they're almost worn out. BTW, I'll trade ya our 14 degrees (-10 C) for your balmy 55 - my new summer wheels and tires would already be on if not for this weeks VERY chilly weather.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe they are quiet compared to other max performance summer tires, as someone else suggested on these forums. But compared to the winter tires I just took off, they are quite noisy. Maybe the comparison is unfair. Nevertheless, for a daily driver an long distance cruiser, it's going to be tough to get used to this noise! I thought the OEM Bridgestones were loud. No, the MSS may possibly be even louder in that the also ring like a little kids overinflated beach ball.:banghead:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Ringing like a beach ball? What's your tire pressure ?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

29 rear, 32 front.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm at a loss ... try cranking up that Pioneer of yours


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I had one rear tire at 35psi somehow, so I lowered it to 29. However, they still ring. I'm starting to wonder if I need an alignment. The car doesn't pull, but that doesn't mean it has the right camber in the rear. Since I don't track my car, I would think zero camber is the way to go. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I run the Pilot Super sports at 34 and 35 on my car. They are quieter than the factory toyo tires but not sure how those compare to the ones you had. 
I am trying to figure out the ringing you are having. Is the rigning defnitiely the tires themselves or perhaps something around there(brakes, brake shield, something caught in there rubbing...)
As far as camber, I dont track my car either but I still like a little negative camber for those times when i do some spirited driving. Maybe someone else can chime in on this but i dont think "0" camber is the way to go even if it never sees the track.
How did the tire syou took off look? Any signs of abnormal wear patterns? Maybe toe in is off a little


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I ran across another thread in which two people were complaining about the ringning (humming) noise as well. One person even described the tone as that of a bouncing ball. LOL.
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=13754977

Do you think it would be OK as an experiment to run my OEM summer wheels on the front and new setup on the rear for about 10 miles? I'd like to see if I can isolate the problem. Both setups are 18 rims. It could be one tire that's making the noise. It sorta sounds like its coming from the front.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I'm returning the MPSS tires. I just can't tolerate the noise. I'm sooooo incredibly disappointed. I suppose that every car, wheel and suspension setup is unique. Leave it to me to find just the right combo to create a situation where the most popular tire sold on the planet is unacceptable.

I'm replacing them with Continental DW's. They're on back order for 4 to 6 weeks. *sigh*


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^ Sucks! For what its worth, I wanted another set of Conti DW (they're 2 lbs lighter as well as less expensive than the PSS) but they've been back ordered since January and as of a few weeks ago was told there's no confirmed date they'll be in stock.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I called them back and ordered the Continental DWS. The reviews I've read is that the DWS's compared to the DW's give a more compliant, quieter ride than the DW's. Odd, considering the tread pattern on the all season's "look" like they would be noisier. I was thinking about how much I liked the sound and feel of my Dunlop Wintersport 3D's and realized that perhaps my opinion of performance all seaons was unwarrented. Yes, summer tires would be better for thet track, no doubt. But my car is a daily driver and we have probably the crappiest roads in the country. (Every time a road improvement tax bill comes up, the same people who complain about the roads vote "no") I need a softer tire that is as quiet as possible. 

I realize that by going with an all season I'll be taking away from the performance aspect of my car. But then again, it is a base model TT and not much more than a fancy hot hatch.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Update: DWS installed yesterday. I find the performance of the car on city streets to be completely acceptable. Handling and performance is slightly different, but still handles very well. The best part is that the ride comfort has improved as expected, and the noise level has gone down. (No more overinflated basketball sound!) The aggressive tread of the all-season tire does have roar over old asphalt which is easily ignored. They are nearly silent over new ashpalt or concrete. The comfort and noise level are very similar to my Dunlop Wintersport 3D's, although I find the Wintersports a bit quieter.

I'm running them 2 PSI over the OEM spec, and the comfort level is still there. 

The DWS's don't look as good on my Enkie's as the Michelins did though.

As an aside, I realised today that I'll be able to drive on my light weight and comfy setup for 8 to 9 months of the year now rather than 6 or 7 since these can handle cooler temps just fine.

I'll post some pics after I wash the car today.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

qtroCUB said:


>


That looks like a nice neighborhood to life.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Ride: TT MK2
Current Ride Height: Stock
Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 5x112 18 x 8 et45
Wheel Brand & Model: Enkei PFO1
Tire Brand & Size (if appicable): Continental ExtremeContact DWS 245/40 R18
Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) : Hub rings
Rubbing?: None. Stance is identical to stock as well.

Additional information: The combination of the PF01's and the DWS tires means a weight savings per corner of 10.2lbs. Brakes seem to bite sooner and slow the car easier (due to lower rotational inertia of course). Ride comfort is far, FAR superior to stock. Handling is great for a commuter car. Would I take these tires to a track? No. Can I drive for miles and miles over crappy roads without stress? You bet!

Downsides: DWS tires look "balloony" to me. And, with the minimal design of the wheels, my brakes look very tiny.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

^ ewwww


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

myquitacre said:


> ^ ewwww


Well, I guess it's good thing it's not YOUR car then, huh? LOL It's all good. We all have different tastes. :beer:

I do admit they look quite "spokey" for a TT. Honestly, though, I think they look even better in person than this. Regardless, the ride improvement is simply amazing to me. It makes me love my car even more now, and I thought that was an impossibility.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Just had these new "summer shoes" installed Tuesday and the mostly wet conditions have been no match for the PSS rubber! BTW, the wheels weigh in at 18 lbs ... 

Ride Height: OEM (TTS)
Final Wheel Specs: 5x112 18x8.5 et45 (bore 57.1)
Wheel Brand & Model: BC Forged RS 31 Matte gunmetal with CNC center cap in Matte gunmetal 
Tire Brand & Size (if appicable):Michelin PSS 245/40/18
Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) : None
Rubbing?: Nope


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

How do the BC forged look? I havent seen much about them and was thinkng about getting them. How is the qulity of the wheels from what you can tell so far?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pict*

BC forged wheels look awesome. Just wish they had 19s


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Just had these new "summer shoes" installed Tuesday and the mostly wet conditions have been no match for the PSS rubber! BTW, the wheels weigh in at 18 lbs ...
> 
> Ride Height: OEM (TTS)
> Final Wheel Specs: 5x112 18x8.5 et45 (bore 57.1)
> ...


They look great, Stevelev.
I have to say a special thanks to you for stearing me towards light weight wheels. The transformation in ride quality is amazeballs.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Thx guys. The BC Forged wheel finish is excellent and I expect them to be high quality. Since they're forged, I'm sure they'll be able to stand up to some pretty crappy road conditions. The fact that you can customize width, offset , hub size and colour at a relatively affordable cost makes them a great option to others. The monoforged ones only come in 17" and 18" diameter but there are many others to choose from in larger sizes.

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello all, 
I'm looking to get some feedback from people with experience with wheel fitment. So this is the thread. 

Vehicle: TT-RS 
I want to fit an 18x10.5 with a 285/30/18 tire on all four corners. 

From what I've gathered so far... 
Stock is 19x9 +52 
same inboard as 18x10.5 +35 
same outboard as 18x10.5 +77 

JC has stated that there is 10-12mm clearance inboard with OEM wheel offset. Also has run a 20mm spacer on all four corners. Which lends me to believe there is 30mm worth of wheel left without modifying suspension or fenders extensively. 

So if I assume I can run 10mm more inboard. the stock wheel could be 19x9 +62. Keeping the inboard offset the same and extending outward.... 

18x9 +62 
18x9.5 +56 
18x10 +50 (JC NOTE: owner says 1-2mm clearance from shock body with 18x10+45) 
18x10.5 +43 

to compensate for JC's comment on his 18x10+45's... we'll need to move the 10.5" wheel offset outboard 5mm's as well. 

18x10.5 +38 (Ironic because I have a set of 18x10.5 CCW classics already...just the wrong bolt pattern) 

*Another Confirmed wheel fitment (outboard)* 
18x9.5 +30 
same outboard as 18x10 +36 
same outboard as 18x10.5 +42 

So this is actually 4mm further inboard than JC's previous setup when extrapolated to a 10.5" wheel. 

So 18x10.5 +38 should be the ticket. Also no one noted how much camber they were running Front and rear and what kind of fender mods were required.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

RTErnie said:


> So 18x10.5 +38 should be the ticket. Also no one noted how much camber they were running Front and rear and what kind of fender mods were required.


 One more data point. I ran 18x8 et32 with 225 tires for the winter and that rubbed quite a bit. I ground down the fender tab (common mod) and it would still rub on tighter turns with the suspension really loaded.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> One more data point. I ran 18x8 et32 with 225 tires for the winter and that rubbed quite a bit. I ground down the fender tab (common mod) and it would still rub on tighter turns with the suspension really loaded.


 where does your car rub at? Did you roll/pull your fenders?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pict*

Rubs on the rear inner fender liner. There's an alignment bracket there that's a big chunk of plastic that can be ground down. I didn't need to roll my fenders


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Ride: TT MK2
> Current Ride Height: Stock
> Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 5x112 18 x 8 et45
> Wheel Brand & Model: Enkei PFO1
> ...


 I have a set of the same wheels with r888s for sale .if you want to run on a RS use a 3mm spacer included . Great set up used, them one track day on my tts then sold the car. I have a new custom set of Volks being made..carl


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Rubs on the rear inner fender liner. There's an alignment bracket there that's a big chunk of plastic that can be ground down. I didn't need to roll my fenders


 
Gotcha. You're still running fender liners. 

Can someone take a picture of their suspension arms and the places their cars rub in the front and rear?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

*OEM 18" 5-arm-dynamic design wheels*

Semi-stupid question: 

Does anyone know the width of the OEM 18" 5-arm-dynamic design wheels? 
I am asking because I want to get some RE11s for the summer. I plan to get a second set of wheels (18" x ???) when the funds allow me to do so. 

Currently I have Michelin Pilot Sport Alpin's 245/40 they look a tad stretched imo. Certainly not square. 

They look like this:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

They are 9" wide.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> They are 9" wide.


 Thanks man. I was trying to measure and guess without taking the wheel off which is pretty much not possible. 

Knowing this, I now know why my 245/40s look a bit stretched. I sort of just assumed they were 8.5" wide.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

*Current Ride Height:* Stock S-line w/mag ride 
*Final Wheel Specs:* 18x10 ET42 
*Wheel Brand & Model:* Forgestar F14 
*Tire Brand & Size (if appicable):* Michelin Pilot Super Sport 275/35/18 
*Weight:* 25.6 lbs (tires) + 20.6 lbs (wheels) = 46.2 lbs each 
*Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters):* Hub-centric rings 
*Rubbing?:* No rubbing. On two occasions when I was cornering very fast and the car hit a bump in the road, the tires touched the rear fender tabs. I'll have to grind those off and report back. 
*Pictures:*


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Lots of great wheels in this thread! 

Quick question, does anyone know the weight of the OEM 10-spoke 18x9 wheel? I want to get some nice looking light weight wheels but want to see the difference between OEM as well. Been searching high and low but can't seem to find a definitive answer on the weight.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

i0n said:


> *Current Ride Height:* Stock S-line w/mag ride
> *Final Wheel Specs:* 18x10 ET42
> *Wheel Brand & Model:* Forgestar F14
> *Tire Brand & Size (if appicable):* Michelin Pilot Super Sport 275/35/18
> ...


 MSS Springkit will help to get a stable rear.


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Ride: TT MK2


I didn't know there were mudflaps that fit the TT like this. Mind sharing where you found these? And do they leave any holes if you take them off? I'd only be using them when snow is on the ground.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Phuzun said:


> I didn't know there were mudflaps that fit the TT like this. Mind sharing where you found these? And do they leave any holes if you take them off? I'd only be using them when snow is on the ground.


They are an option for the TT that most don't even know exist. I ordered them from my dealer and had them installed at my 5000 mile oil change. I haven't taken them off, nor do I plan to. They keep a tremendous amount of crap off the sides of my car, though not all of it of course.

Also, I would think twice about putting them on anything but a black or dark collored car. Otherwise they'll look completely out of place IMHO.


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> They are an option for the TT that most don't even know exist. I ordered them from my dealer and had them installed at my 5000 mile oil change. I haven't taken them off, nor do I plan to. They keep a tremendous amount of crap off the sides of my car, though not all of it of course.
> 
> Also, I would think twice about putting them on anything but a black or dark collored car. Otherwise they'll look completely out of place IMHO.


Guess I'll ask my dealer next time I'm in. Looking at genuineaudiparts.com, it lists a front and rear kit, but the rear kit has coupe in capital letters which is strange without a roadster version.


Ehh, haven't shown these, nor do I have a good picture. You can see how flaps would be nice though.

Current Ride Height: Stock
Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 18x8.5 et45
Wheel Brand & Model: VMR 710
Tire Brand & Size (if appicable): Blizzak WS70 245/40
Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) : None
Rubbing?: only when packed with snow

One while out playing in a blizzard.


And one after a quick winter wash.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

i0n said:


> *Current Ride Height:* Stock S-line w/mag ride
> *Final Wheel Specs:* 18x10 ET42
> *Wheel Brand & Model:* Forgestar F14
> *Tire Brand & Size (if appicable):* Michelin Pilot Super Sport 275/35/18
> ...


Took some more pictures and felt like sharing :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow iOn, those are an aggressive fitment. Gives me hope a 9.5" wheel will fit the RS. Looks good.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Wow iOn, those are an aggressive fitment. Gives me hope a 9.5" wheel will fit the RS. Looks good.


9.5 fit fine just keep them in the +40 area


----------



## rc031182 (Nov 18, 2010)

i0n said:


> Took some more pictures and felt like sharing :beer:


iOn, can you take a pic of the front closely? I wanna see how much it poke out if any..


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wow iOn, those are an aggressive fitment. Gives me hope a 9.5" wheel will fit the RS. Looks good.


I have 9.5x19" offset 42.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

rc031182 said:


> iOn, can you take a pic of the front closely? I wanna see how much it poke out if any..


Here ya go, there are more pictures in the album:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Audi RS3 said:


> I have 9.5x19" offset 42.


No rubbing at all? What wheels are you running?


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No rubbing at all? What wheels are you running?


Those should be fine with a 245/35-19. A 255/35-19 is pushing it a little. Will most like need to grind rear bumper tabs either way.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone have/know of a set of the 19" 5-parallel-spoke wheels for sale?


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have some VMR 710s at 19x19.5 with a 42 offset. Tires are Michelin PSS 255/35/R19s

No rubbing


----------



## robbie_boy (Aug 19, 2010)

myquitacre said:


> what are everyones thoughts on these: Vossen CV3, 19x8.5 et45 front and rear. Would that be acceptable or would I run into any problems? The wheel also comes in an offset of et30.
> 
> I plan on running coilovers, just to go a little bit lower than stock on a base TT


I'm running these on my MK2 3.2 but in 20's
Front 20x9 et 44 255/30/20
Rear 20x10 et 55 with a 3mm spacer 275/30/20

No drop as of yet. I get a little bit of rubbing on rear tires

Rob


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

Those really make your brakes look small in comparison. I very much like them though and they really fill out the side profile quite well.


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

croman44 said:


> I have some VMR 710s at 19x19.5 with a 42 offset. Tires are Michelin PSS 255/35/R19s
> 
> No rubbing


The 710s and 718s look really good. The VMR site shows the 710s in 19x9.5 offset 33 or 45...do you have the 45 offset or did you custom order a 42 offset? What center bore do we get for TTRS, 57.1 or 66.6? Thanks.


----------



## robbie_boy (Aug 19, 2010)

Phuzun said:


> Those really make your brakes look small in comparison. I very much like them though and they really fill out the side profile quite well.


New BBK coming soon


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Koa1 said:


> The 710s and 718s look really good. The VMR site shows the 710s in 19x9.5 offset 33 or 45...do you have the 45 offset or did you custom order a 42 offset? What center bore do we get for TTRS, 57.1 or 66.6? Thanks.


Yep you are right, 45 offset. The bore was 66.6 and I am using rings

here are a few pics, I will have to take some better ones that specifically show the wheels


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

What do you all think abt 19x9.5 et40 will I have any issues rubbing or clearing brakes I have a tts w rs brakes... what tires should I go with 235/245/255 please let me know


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

^ Yes they fit. Here's my RS+ 








*Audi TT RS Plus with Magnetic Ride 
-H&R springs 
-H&R sway bars(F/R) 
-VIP Modular Wheels, 9.5x19" offset 42/46 
-3mm spacers because of brakes


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

^ what tires are you running? The car looks really good!!


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Audi RS3 said:


> ^ Yes they fit. Here's my RS+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *jizz*


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tires are ContiSportContact 5P 235/35 19.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Thinking about picking up a set of these for the winter... Anyone know how much the wheels weigh?


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

boarderjcj said:


> Thinking about picking up a set of these for the winter... Anyone know how much the wheels weigh?


 I have a set of these for sale. Ill try and get one on the scale


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

What info do I need from the sellers in this forum to confirm fit for a 09 TT?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?804-5x112-Classifieds


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Really bad picture but 18x9 et 40 all around. HR UltraLows almost all the way up. Need to shave the rear fender tab thing but no rubbing other than that. :thumbup:


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

korben007 said:


> I have a set of these for sale. Ill try and get one on the scale


So, I ended up picking a set of the TT S-line 10 spoke bi-color wheels (or whatever they're called). 

600 bucks for all for corners.
18"x9"
et52
wrapped in Pilot Sport A/S Plus; 245/40; weight according to tire rack is 27 lbs

Wheel wrapped in rubber with tpms weighted a total of 53 lbs, thus I am guessing the wheel weights approx 26 lbs. HEAVY imo.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

kerbellh said:


> What do you all think abt 19x9.5 et40 will I have any issues rubbing or clearing brakes I have a tts w rs brakes... what tires should I go with 235/245/255 please let me know


Might fit ... this pic isnt my car but someone on UK TT forum. He's running 19x9.5 ET48, 255/35 and seems to be prety flush. looks good


----------



## xixi (Aug 23, 2013)

cool picture.:laugh:


----------



## Sauber (Feb 4, 2013)

Just picked up a 2013 TT SLine Competition package and looking at throwing some new wheels on there. 19x8.5 et42. Will this size sit flush or have any rubbing issues? I have no intention on lowering the car.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

tt-ho said:


> Might fit ... this pic isnt my car but someone on UK TT forum. He's running 19x9.5 ET48, 255/35 and seems to be prety flush. looks good


That looks really good! Any idea on the wheels?


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of a TT with the TTRS wheels and (stretched) 225/40/19's?


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

2008 3.2
Current Ride Height: Static
Final Wheel Specs 18x9 ET8 18x10 ET22
Wheel Brand & Model: 3 piece ETA Beta Porsche Twists
Tire Brand & Size (if appicable): Nankang NS2 215/40, Falken 512 225/40
Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters) : 20mm Adapters
Rubbing?: sometimes

BC Racing ultra low coils -2.5 camber up front -3.5 in the back


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

^ This is nice!  



tt-ho said:


> Might fit ... this pic isnt my car but someone on UK TT forum. He's running 19x9.5 ET48, 255/35 and seems to be prety flush. looks good


What wheels, ADV1??? ?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Here are my three sets at the moment.

Track setup: TSW Interlagos (matte black) - 18x9.5 et53 (3mm spacer in front only) with 275/35









Daily setup: HRE P40 (tinted clear coat) - 19x9 et50 with 255/35









Winter setup: Borbet LV5 (anthracite)- 18x8 et35 with 225/45


----------



## Slyman (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi guys.

I would like to change my wheels, I have the OEM one as 18"x8.5 ET35 on 245/40 tires. I want to keep those tires cause they are new from last summer.




I would like to have those:

http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_jerez.php

What do you suggest me about size of Wheel ? (8.5-9.0 ET35-ET40) ??? Keep in mind that I keep my tires. Oh, the tires are Toyo Proxes Plus 4

And last question, all chrome or black with lip chrome ??

Thanks


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

hey bb, was the 3mm spacer up front to clear strut or caliper on the track setup?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

smack_ttrs said:


> hey bb, was the 3mm spacer up front to clear strut or caliper on the track setup?


Caliper clears easily, both at the barrel and the face. Inner strut clearance is very tight, so I added the 3mm spacer for some additional margin without compromising outboard fender clearance. Some guys seem to run ok without it but I feel better with it in there. 275 tire is a big boy too!


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Caliper clears easily, both at the barrel and the face. Inner strut clearance is very tight, so I added the 3mm spacer for some additional margin without compromising outboard fender clearance. Some guys seem to run ok without it but I feel better with it in there. 275 tire is a big boy too!


which michelin tire is that one. just trying to figure out clearances to compare some hoosiers against them.
thanks


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

smack_ttrs said:


> which michelin tire is that one. just trying to figure out clearances to compare some hoosiers against them.
> thanks



Pilot Super Sports. I am running 275's on mine too. Except in 19".


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

311-in-337 said:


> Pilot Super Sports. I am running 275's on mine too. Except in 19".


thanks!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

smack_ttrs said:


> which michelin tire is that one. just trying to figure out clearances to compare some hoosiers against them.
> thanks


Yep, Mich PSS 275/35/18.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Yep, Mich PSS 275/35/18.


wheels ordered. TSW Nurburgrings. 
now i just need to stop by the tire shop at the track to see if i can find an old hoosier 275 and 255 to test fitment.
thanks again for the info!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

smack_ttrs said:


> wheels ordered. TSW Nurburgrings.
> now i just need to stop by the tire shop at the track to see if i can fine an old hoosier 275 and 255 to test fitment.
> thanks again for the info!


I just measured mine and they are 10 3/4" wide for reference.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I just measured mine and they are 10 3/4" wide for reference.


sounds right. tirerack specs show 10.9". same for hoosier so i'm hopeful.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

smack_ttrs said:


> wheels ordered. TSW Nurburgrings.
> now i just need to stop by the tire shop at the track to see if i can find an old hoosier 275 and 255 to test fitment.
> thanks again for the info!




Can't wait to see this setup! :thumbup:


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone have pics of stretched tires on the Rotor wheels? Need help deciding before I buy new tires.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

no luck finding a used tire so i bought a single just to make sure everything worked.
after today's test fit, i'll be ordering three more tires tomorrow. 

thanks to black beautty for the info on the rim size, it worked fine. i found i also needed a spacer up front to clear the strut housing. the hoosier might be a bit wider on the rim than the pss since i also had to grind down a tab on the strut housing for more clearance. i set it up with a 3mm for the test fit but will probably use the 5mm off my evo just for a bit more room.

the final sizes i ended up with are tsw nurburgring 18x9.5 +53 and hoosier r6 275/35/18. they are just under .5" shorter overall which helps a bit more in fender clearance. btw this is all on the factory alignment so with a bit more camber we'll gain some extra fender room as well. 
here's a few pics(sorry if there's too many)...
wheel/tire

front fender clearance

strut clearance

caliper face to inside spoke clearance

caliper outside surface to rim barrel gap

rear fender clearance

rear strut clearance


once i run at laguna we'll see how thing are really working. if it doesn't rub at the bottom of the corkscrew then they are good. i can't think of another corner that compresses the car as much with a big lateral load as well, on the tracks i run at.


----------



## Josh newman (Feb 14, 2014)

]Hey I've just joined the forum looking for some help on some wheel fitment advice 
I just through this thread which I found helpful but I'm still unsure so if anyone could help this would be great I have just bought a new mk2 tt tdi amplified I have purchased h&r coilovers and want to drop it fairly low I'm just not sure on wheels as of fitment.

I had a mk1 tt on rotiform ind 19 x 8.5j front and 19x10j rear et35 plus running 15mm so final et was et20 and they worked fine.
I'm looking at purchasing some rota grid drifts. 19x9.5 et38 all round running a 225 35 tyre could anyone tell wether I'm going to have problems with a 9.5 j et38 upfront ?or any pictures of a similar fitment will I have trouble with hitting the caliper with that et. I have other ideas such as bentley splits 19x9j et41 which I no is a definite fit
But I'm more swayed towards to the grids as it will be an aggressive fitment any help will be much appreciated thankyou


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Here are my three sets at the moment.
> 
> Track setup: TSW Interlagos (matte black) - 18x9.5 et53 (3mm spacer in front only) with 275/35


So sounds like an et50 would work up front... what about in the rear?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

boarderjcj said:


> So sounds like an et50 would work up front... what about in the rear?


It would probably be ok but the outside clearance in the rear is a prickly little sucker. I had ample inner struct clearance, so didn't feel the need to add more at the risk of rubbing on the outboard side.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

boarderjcj said:


> So sounds like an et50 would work up front... what about in the rear?


i had plenty of room with the hoosiers but every tire varies so it's tough to make any blanket statements


----------



## DJ_Quaaludes (Dec 14, 2006)

What do you guys think of running an 18X9.5 ET53 F/R with the stock tire size of 245/40/18 on a bone stock TT? Any issues or should I be all set?


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

Question to those that have shaved the rear tab.. Could you send a pic or diagram of what needs to be shaven ? My car rubs even with OEM rims and AD08 tires (a more squarish tire) and it drives me nuts. Would love to get it to stop rubbing. Tried looking underneath the rear quarter panel but that tab seems like it's made of "metal" ?!? Many thanks.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

evilgabbie said:


> Question to those that have shaved the rear tab.. Could you send a pic or diagram of what needs to be shaven ? My car rubs even with OEM rims and AD08 tires (a more squarish tire) and it drives me nuts. Would love to get it to stop rubbing. Tried looking underneath the rear quarter panel but that tab seems like it's made of "metal" ?!? Many thanks.


A few pics here. Mine rubbed a bit with stock wheels and the OEM Toyos.


----------



## evilgabbie (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks John !!!

I guess it does rub a bit with the metal tab. Anymore rubbing with the plastic removed ?


----------



## DJ_Quaaludes (Dec 14, 2006)

DJ_Quaaludes said:


> What do you guys think of running an 18X9.5 ET53 F/R with the stock tire size of 245/40/18 on a bone stock TT? Any issues or should I be all set?


Any thoughts?? I'm more or less worried about inner clearance between the inner tire and strut/etc as there appears to be very little room with even the stock setup. Generally speaking when looking at tire/wheel guides and calculators the general rule of thumb seems to be for every 1/2" increase to rim width the tire section width increases by 2/10" (not under load). Stock is 18X9, ET 53. 

Taking that into consideration with the extra 1mm offset I would figure at least 5mm extra inner clearance will be needed. Not much, but do people think I could get away with this without using a spacer?

I would think I should be able to as people are running 275's above on their RS', just not sure if the clearances between an RS and base TT are the same or not.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Ola! Ted here with my own Sepang TTRS and 710 rims. Do you have the complete PN for the Audi centers you're using? I got a set but they do not snap into the boss in my 710 rim.

TIA!



qtroCUB said:


> Current Ride Height: Stock TTS
> Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 5x112 19x8.5 et45
> Wheel Brand & Model: VMR v710
> Tire Brand & Size (if appicable): Continental Sport Contact3 (OEM) 255-35
> ...


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Corkscrews through the Tail of The Dragon!*

VMR 710
Gunmetal
19x9.5 ET45
Michelin PSS 255/35x19
OEM ride height. 034 Motorsports RSB for fun, set FIRM.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

OZ Racing Wheels Ultraleggera HLT MGS 19x8.5 et45 saves weight fits stock tires size
Michelin PS3
MSS Springs


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pi...*



Brd.Prey said:


> OZ Racing Wheels Ultraleggera HLT MGS 19x8.5 et45 saves weight fits stock tires size
> Michelin PS3
> MSS Springs


What tire size are you running? 
About to install the MSS kit, and I have ordered 19x8.5 et 45.

Btw, great ride!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

They are stock 255/35 19.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I know you.....




Brd.Prey said:


> OZ Racing Wheels Ultraleggera HLT MGS 19x8.5 et45 saves weight fits stock tires size
> Michelin PS3
> MSS Springs


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*VMR 710 center caps?*

If you're running VMR 710 rims with Audi center caps, please share the details. I ahve the 19x9.5, but a couple of cetner caps I;ve tried don't fit. I've seen a few here: cough up!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

InTTruder said:


> VMR 710
> Gunmetal
> 19x9.5 ET45
> Michelin PSS 255/35x19
> OEM ride height. 034 Motorsports RSB for fun, set FIRM.


I really like this setup :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Vossen CV3 19"x10 offset 36 all around
H&R springs but next monday it changes to KW Clubsport.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pi...*



Audi RS3 said:


> Vossen CV3 19"x10 offset 36 all around
> H&R springs but next monday it changes to KW Clubsport.


Dang, looks sick.


----------



## benblond (Jun 15, 2014)

*Bremmer Kraft BR08*

I really like these wheels – Bremmer Kraft BR 08 for my 2008 mk2. 

Right now, they have them for a bargain price at tirerack.com

It seems like they are available only in 18 x 8 ET 45. 

I'm wondering what that will look like with a 245/40/18 with no suspension mods. I would like the car to have a pretty aggressive look to it and it's only summer driven. They also make a 19 x 9.5…. Is that a better option?

Any help you guys could give me with recommendations on which wheels, tire size, etc. would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks. 

Anxious to make this happen so I can post some photos for you.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pi...*



InTTruder said:


> If you're running VMR 710 rims with Audi center caps, please share the details. I have the 19x9.5, but a couple of cetner caps I;ve tried don't fit. I've seen a few here: cough up!


Even after sharing PMs with another user that has the same issue, this makes no sense to me. I am using my stock center caps with my 710s. In fact I have 2 sets of 710s and they work in both. 

Feel like sending me one of your caps so I can compare the difference with mine? I imagine they are the same though, I think your 710s are somehow different. 

If you want to send me one, let me know. Would cost you like $1


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pi...*

Actually. Didn't you get VMR caps with the wheels? They come free with them. What is the difference between those and your stock ones?

Btw for the the record, if VMR changed their wheels to stop us from using our Audi center caps (maybe as a way to force us to use their VMR caps), I will no longer use their wheels.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, there is no Audi center cap that will fit certain VMR wheels. Which VMR wheels this is limited to, I don't know. I have the VMR V702 19x9.5. As VRM knows, select BMW center caps are a direct fit though . . . . Curious VMR does not publish this fact in their many threads hocking their wheels on this forum . . .:sly:

In the end, I simply shaved off the top of the VMR center cap and glued an Audi center cap emblem on that.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

But he is talking 710s. I use my stock center caps on both sets of the 710s I own. Both sets are the exact same size as his also. (19x9.5)


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pi...*

Current Ride Height/Projected Ride : MSS street kit, not measured yet , installed yesterday.

Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 19x 8.5 45et on all corners

Wheel Brand; Model: Vossen CV7 Matte Graphite

Tire Size:255/35/19










This image was before the MSS kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking good! Let us know what you think of the streets kit when you have some miles on her....


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good! Let us know what you think of the streets kit when you have some miles on her....



Definitely exceeded my expectations. I will post a write up shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

JGreen76 said:


> Definitely exceeded my expectations. I will post a write up shortly.


Great to hear and looking forward to your post. Enjoy!:beer:


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Those above are the first vossen wheels I actually like.
Looks nice on that car.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

JGreen76 said:


> Current Ride Height/Projected Ride : MSS street kit, not measured yet , installed yesterday.
> 
> Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 19x 8.5 45et on all corners
> 
> ...


Looking good! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*
Wheel:* Forgestar F5, 18x9 et46
*Tire:* Michelin Pilot Supersport 255/40/18
*Suspension:* MSS Sport with MagneRide suspension (maybe 1/4" lower than stock at most)
*Modifications: *I had the shop trim down the metal and plastic tabs in the rear wheel well (where it meets the bumper) just to be on the safe side. Though looking at the setup, it does not look like that would have been an issue.
*Test:* I will be at Pacific Raceways tomorrow so that will be a good test for


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pal, looks sick man!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

JGreen76 said:


> Pal, looks sick man!


Thanks. No rubbing to report after a day at Pacific raceways. There is a very tight and slow downhill right hander where I could hear some rubbing'ish sound from the driver side front wheel well but there did not seem to be any obvious marks that I could see from a basic visual in the pits. I doubt it's due to the new wheel setup; if anything pops up when I rotate tires I will report back.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Ag 19x8.5. Smoked graphite
255/35/19
Offst 35
Hub rings

image by bezlar, on Flickr

image by bezlar, on Flickr


image by bezlar, on Flickr


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


>


I would cut more away then only the black part. 
That grey edge is still sharp.


----------



## bhavd85 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi All,

Looking for some advice, I read the whole sticky and was unable to find anyone with the same setup...so will the following work on a TT RS

19 x 9.5 ET30 (Front and Rear)

The car will be dropped on Eibach (0.8inch) or H&R (1.8 inch ?).

I am happy to trim the tabs, jsut concerned the wheels wont fit

I was thinking a 245/35/19 all round...

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Not by a long shot, ET is 22 to low to make it even possible.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

JGreen76 said:


> Current Ride Height/Projected Ride : MSS street kit, not measured yet , installed yesterday.
> 
> Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 19x 8.5 45et on all corners
> 
> ...


Looks great. Do you have the MSS Streets fronts installed? I have the rears installed and haven't got around to having the fronts installed yet. Thanks.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Looks great. Do you have the MSS Streets fronts installed? I have the rears installed and haven't got around to having the fronts installed yet. Thanks.


I have the MSS Street Kit on all corners, adjustable rear. The ride is perfect. Comfortable for my wife with the Magride off and perfect for spirited driving on both modes. I like to drive in S mode just because I enjoy the feel of the road. Also I added a H&R RSB, it's a perfect compliment for the turns.

I:heart:MSS. 

I was skeptical about the price point for a set of springs, when AWE had their sale I decided to pull the trigger. Once you apply these the price become justified. The ride quality is better than what Audi was able to create, IMO.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Some tire questions .. anyone here running slight stretch on their wheels? Went to get my tires rotated today and looks like my front tires will need to be replaced. So I told myself prior that when its time to get new tires, I would get new wheels.

So my choices currently are either Avant Garde M510 19x9.5 ET40 or VMR Vxx 19x9.5 ET45 (not sure which style yet). I'm looking for some concave hence the 9.5 wheel. I am dropped pretty low so running 255/35/19 on these wheels will definitely rub. I think 245/35/19 would work for the VMW ET45 but I might need 235/35/19 for the Avant Garde ET40.

From what I've seen online, 235/35 on 19x9.5 seems like a mild stretch
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n119/booyadp/Blown Euros 2009/IMG_6592.jpg
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n119/booyadp/Blown Euros 2009/IMG_6593.jpg

Thoughts?


----------



## IMARMED (May 10, 2014)

Anyone tried a BBS SR on a TTRS? Google is silent on the topic. Tire Rack lists this wheel as a match, and the PDF below seems to suggest TUV certified the wheel for use on several models including a TTRS (as far as I can tell from google translate, and given Germanic efficiency they probably measured the caliper clearance). I'm looking for 18" winter wheels and want to check if there are new options besides the Borbet LV5. This wheel is 1lb lighter, and most of my ex-cars had BBS wheels.

http://www.tunershop.com/xt/gutachten/bbs/sr014_vw_0931138.pdf

What it looks like on the closest thing to a TT I could find:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

IMARMED said:


> Anyone tried a BBS SR on a TTRS? Google is silent on the topic.


----------



## Camberclothing_Max (Feb 24, 2014)

Rotiform ROC
Polished lip, Satin Center, Exposed hardware

19x9 Front
19x10 Rear
et35

Mine are for sale too haha $3400 ($5240 New) plus they were "Opti Coated" by Arete Auto Salon so no break dust sticking issues 



















315-240-0382


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

*??*

Does any one know if you can fit 17" wheels on a TTS?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Yup 17" Sport Edition wheels for winter worked great ...











boo9302 said:


> Does any one know if you can fit 17" wheels on a TTS?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

*.*

ok Thanks! I am trying to decide on a winter wheel and tire setup.


----------



## famguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Will oem RS5 rotors in 20x9 ET26 work fine with a bit of tyrestretch?


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

So I bought the new limited edition Vossen VLE-1 in 20x9 et45 all around and don't know if that's gonna be possible with the H&R lowering springs I have on there. Any thoughts? I don't have a problem running a stretched tire either.

I currently run the RS wheels (19x9, et52 with a 15mm spacer in front, 20mm spacer in rear) with the H&R springs and it only rubs in the right rear with 225's


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

I found the Vossen CVT's : http://www.vossenwheels.com/cvt/

I'm looking at 19 or 20 inches. 

The 20's are are 20x9 or 20x10.5

I don't know wheels that well. Do those measurements matter? Is the extra 1.5 width going to cause a problem on stock magride / suspension? I don't track the car  

What offset do i need? The stocks are... 45 i think, right? If I go a bit less or more, do i need any extra hardware?


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

Okay so i finally decided on the 19's from Vossen, 20 was just too much

For 19, they only make 19x8.5 or 19x10

In 19x10, offset is ET36 or ET55

Will either of those fit and/or cause any problems on a stock TTRS? Which one should I go for? I figure the only difference is by how much more they poke out from the wheel well right? A few mm more than stock would be nice, but i don't want crazy rubbing. 

The alternative is the 19x8.5 wheel at ET45 (i think), and i don't know if it would clear the TTRS rotor or brakes.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I believe the 19x10 will be too much. I have only seen and heard of people running 19x9.5 with offset of 53.


check out this thread..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-311-in337-or-Daytona-BeauTTy-)&highlight=tsw



Xc0m said:


> Okay so i finally decided on the 19's from Vossen, 20 was just too much
> 
> For 19, they only make 19x8.5 or 19x10
> 
> ...


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

thanks Prae, so 8.5 ET45 is my only option. 

Anyone know if there will be problems with that setup on a stock TTRS? I'm mainly concerned about brake clearance at this point. It doesn't seem like there would be much rubbing (or any at all) at that size.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

bump  i'd like to know if anyone has a near-definite answer on this before just giving away 2000 dollars on wheels


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

2014 TT roadster S line with vmr 710 18x8.5+45 with 245/40-18 hankook i*cept evo w310 winters

stock suspension in these pics...I have an mss kit on order


----------



## patrioTT (May 22, 2005)

*2012 TT RS 19x9.5*

wheel: Stasis Champion RS147 19x9.5, et54, 5x112, 57.1, no spacers
suspension: MSS Streets, ride height = down 6mm
tire: Hankook Ventus V12 evo2 265/35-19
clearance: some grinding on the front strut's sway bar bracket, clearance was tight to the tire (3-4mm). I added 4-5mm for safety
otherwise fits everywhere..


----------



## sunkiss_ (Dec 10, 2014)

Quick contribution.

Current Ride Height: Eibach Pro-kit
Final Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Final Offset, PCD): 5x112 18x8 et35
Wheel Brand & Model: BBS SR
Tire Brand & Size (if appicable): Michelin PSS 245/40/18
Additional Hardware (Spacers, Hubrings, Adapters): None
Rubbing?: Right rear, on very uneven roads and right turn up/down slope if driven fast. Anyone knows what the damages would be if I do not file down the tab? Otherwise, Option 1-file down the tab. Option 2-revert to stock springs.










Has rooms for another 5mm~10mm to align with fenders.


----------



## patrioTT (May 22, 2005)

*damages if I don't file down the tab*

In my post just before yours, I hadn't ground the tabs. But later, canyon running, I did have light, audible tire to tab contact. I found a slight shiny spot on one tire but no visible evidence on the other. I went ahead and ground them down. My fear: finding a wrinkle in the fender's sheet metal after a particularly hard hit.


----------



## sunkiss_ (Dec 10, 2014)

patrioTT said:


> In my post just before yours, I hadn't ground the tabs. But later, canyon running, I did have light, audible tire to tab contact. I found a slight shiny spot on one tire but no visible evidence on the other. I went ahead and ground them down. My fear: finding a wrinkle in the fender's sheet metal after a particularly hard hit.


Is the black plastic tab removable rather than trimming off? I also notice the tire is rubbing against a metal piece beside it, what is the function of this and can it be trimmed as well?

Another question, doesn't seems to be mentioned anywhere but why does it only rub on the right but not the left?


----------



## patrioTT (May 22, 2005)

*trimming rear fender tabs*

Why one side and not the other? Chances are you haven't hit the correct sequence of bumps at speed, just yet, to rub the other side. Or you may have slightly different camber on one side than the other, so one tire is closer to the tab than the other. In general I'd suggest grinding both sides the same amount as a preventive measure. If one side has rubbed, the other will too, sooner or later. I used a small cut off wheel and ground the metal part away on both sides. Not all of it, but maybe 2/3's at the bottom, tapering away to zero at the top. The plastic part breaks away pretty cleanly at the same time..


----------



## sunkiss_ (Dec 10, 2014)

Patrio, thanks. I had plastic filed down yesterday and it is running better now, slight rub if bump is too much. Interestingly all on the right only, hasn't filed the left. Chamber negative 2 both sides. Curious to why right as all posts I have read mentioned nothing on the left.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

sunkiss_ said:


> Patrio, thanks. I had plastic filed down yesterday and it is running better now, slight rub if bump is too much. Interestingly all on the right only, hasn't filed the left. Chamber negative 2 both sides. Curious to why right as all posts I have read mentioned nothing on the left.


I think it's related to the battery being right there. That is a big concentrated weight.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Has anyone run the Neuspeed RSe10 wheels on the TTRS? I'm not sure if 19x9 et40 or et45 will be a better fit. Going to run the stock 255/35/19 tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Evilevo said:


> Has anyone run the Neuspeed RSe10 wheels on the TTRS? I'm not sure if 19x9 et40 or et45 will be a better fit. Going to run the stock 255/35/19 tires.


Hey EvilEvo. Want a car cover? Check your IM (from about 2 minutes from now).


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Et 45 is pushing the limits and will probably require some modification in the rear to avoid running. Et 40 is only worse!


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey EvilEvo. Want a car cover? Check your IM (from about 2 minutes from now).


Thanks! 




Black BeauTTy said:


> Et 45 is pushing the limits and will probably require some modification in the rear to avoid running. Et 40 is only worse!


Really? I'll have to try my 8mm spacers that I have laying around. Neuspeed lists the 19x9 et40 as the size for Mk2 TT

I'd assume et40 would clear the calipers and et45 should too, I'd just hate to buy them and then have them not fit.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Et 45 is pushing the limits and will probably require some modification in the rear to avoid running. Et 40 is only worse!


et45 is fine. I've got Neuspeed RSe14 19x9 et45 with stock tires. I had already trimmed the rear fender tab down because my car rubbed a bit completely stock, it's not any worse with the Neuspeeds.

The wheels themselves are really nice. Finish work on them is holding up pretty well considering I use them on track too. I'm really pleased with them and love the look of the new RSe10s too.


----------



## mdsune (Feb 9, 2002)

JohnLZ7W said:


> et45 is fine. I've got Neuspeed RSe14 19x9 et45 with stock tires. I had already trimmed the rear fender tab down because my car rubbed a bit completely stock, it's not any worse with the Neuspeeds.
> 
> The wheels themselves are really nice. Finish work on them is holding up pretty well considering I use them on track too. I'm really pleased with them and love the look of the new RSe10s too.


John, what kind of clearance to the struts with that setup?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mdsune said:


> John, what kind of clearance to the struts with that setup?


Enough that I've never given it a second thought  Since the wheels are the same width but lower offset you've actually got 7mm more clearance than stock.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Enough that I've never given it a second thought  Since the wheels are the same width but lower offset you've actually got 7mm more clearance than stock.


Yes, it's outside clearance that is getting tight. 45 seems to be about the max with stock tire size and usually requires a little grinding in the rear. I still think 40 is too much though unless you modify the fenders more.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> et45 is fine. I've got Neuspeed RSe14 19x9 et45 with stock tires. I had already trimmed the rear fender tab down because my car rubbed a bit completely stock, it's not any worse with the Neuspeeds.
> 
> The wheels themselves are really nice. Finish work on them is holding up pretty well considering I use them on track too. I'm really pleased with them and love the look of the new RSe10s too.


Nice! Do you have any pictures down the side of the car to show how flush they sit?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Evilevo said:


> Nice! Do you have any pictures down the side of the car to show how flush they sit?


Yeah et40 would probably be pushing it and I think et45 works really well on a 9" wheel anyway.

This is probably the best shot I've got. The car in the foreground is an RS with stock wheels and suspension. My car is lowered on MSS with the adjustable fronts and it was pretty low here.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yeah et40 would probably be pushing it and I think et45 works really well on a 9" wheel anyway.
> 
> This is probably the best shot I've got. The car in the foreground is an RS with stock wheels and suspension. My car is lowered on MSS with the adjustable fronts and it was pretty low here.


Et45 it is then. Your car looks great BTW. How do you like the MSS springs and how much of a drop did you do? Looks like 10mm or so. I just bought the fully adjustable MSS Sport kit during their holiday sale, can't wait to get them and put them on.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Evilevo said:


> Et45 it is then. Your car looks great BTW. How do you like the MSS springs and how much of a drop did you do? Looks like 10mm or so. I just bought the fully adjustable MSS Sport kit during their holiday sale, can't wait to get them and put them on.


Thanks! I've raised it since then. It was just too harsh with the roads around here at that ride height, I think it was down like 3/8" at that point. Otherwise the MSS kit has been great, really loved the fixed front setup on the track this year, looking forward to getting back out with the adjustable fronts in 2015.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

Anyone know where to find a wheel like this, from Audi or otherwise, that would fit on the TTRS?


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Tag me with your TT, TTS, or TTRS 

[email protected]


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pi...*


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone on here have 20" wheels on their TT. I just picked up some TSW Nurburgring in 20" for my RS.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Does anyone on here have 20" wheels on their TT. I just picked up some TSW Nurburgring in 20" for my RS.


It has been done, for whatever reason Raeder ran some 20s on their TTRS for a few pics here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6879011-Raeder-Motorsport-build-TT-RS

It looks like they did it once for some product promotion.


> The new forged Raeder Motorsport rim, available in 9 x 20 ET52.
> Due to the hollow spokes the weight of the rim is just over 9 kgs


I have 18" x 9.5 Nurburgrings and the look has grown on me. The matte color matches the brake dust so well, I forget to clean them! Perfect track wheels.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Does anyone on here have 20" wheels on their TT. I just picked up some TSW Nurburgring in 20" for my RS.


20" wheels were a factory option in Europe so lots of folks over there have them. They were an RS4-style wheel and forged, turned out the 20" wheels were the lightest available.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks guys! Hopefully I like the look or I will go back to rocking the stock ones!


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Got any pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

• Wheels Niche Verona Et. 42 
• Tires 255/35/19 
•suspension mag ride w/ MSS Kit 

Rubs at the rear on interstate bridge cross over bumps at high speed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

*TT MK2 Wheel/Tire Fitment Thread - Ask all your questions here and post up pi...*

Renn Motorsport RS-51 wheels. 19x9.5 et50 with 255/35/19 stock tires. MSS Sport Springs all the way down the in the rear.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

i0n said:


>


Can someone with Forgestar wheels... preferably with F14's post up some pics of the inside of the wheel. I would like to see what the inward facing surface of the spokes look like! Thanks!


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

is this possible on a 08 3.2 tt : 19x8.5 +25mm all around ? i could play it safe and buy the +42mm offset and use my spacers but the concave on the +25 is just so much nicer.. lol


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

xBassi said:


> is this possible on a 08 3.2 tt : 19x8.5 +25mm all around ? i could play it safe and buy the +42mm offset and use my spacers but the concave on the +25 is just so much nicer.. lol


Gonna depend on what size tire you wanna run. Your only gonna be poking about 15mm more than stock which is close enough for tire size to be important.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

korben007 said:


> Gonna depend on what size tire you wanna run. Your only gonna be poking about 15mm more than stock which is close enough for tire size to be important.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


was thinking 235/35 i am lowered alittle over an inch


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

xBassi said:


> was thinking 235/35 i am lowered alittle over an inch


I would say a 245/35

Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

im already hitting that notch in the rear on turns and bumps.. a 245 would definitely make it worse no?

what if i just buy 2 19x8.5 +42 for the fronts and 2 19x8.5 +25 for the rear..


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

nevermind.. i think im going with 19x8.5 +42 for the fronts and 19x9.5 +33 in the rears all on 235/35/19s.. yay or nay?
thanks


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

xBassi said:


> im already hitting that notch in the rear on turns and bumps.. a 245 would definitely make it worse no?
> 
> what if i just buy 2 19x8.5 +42 for the fronts and 2 19x8.5 +25 for the rear..


It all depends on offset. You can make 225 rub if the offset is wrong. Stock size is a 245 you are essentially moving the center line of the tire from 52mm - 25 mm. So just over an inch closer to the outside you are definitely pushing it. I would recommend wider wheels with a higher offset. Like +40mm on a 9.5in rim with 245 is a pretty spot on flush fitment. 8.5 is just not enough rim for these cars IMO

Of you buy staggered offsets you will loose the ability to rotate.

Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

19x9 42 offset with 255 35 19 is perfect with -.8 camber front and -1.8 camber rear with .05 toe all around. Or 19x9.5 45 offset with similar alignment and tire fits great. 19x8.5 35et 255 35 19 fits perfect.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

thanks for the info! .
i went with 19x8.5 et 42 up front and 19x9.5 et 33 in the rear


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

xBassi said:


> thanks for the info! .
> i went with 19x8.5 et 42 up front and 19x9.5 et 33 in the rear


Et33 9.5 rear is going to rub pretty badly.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Et33 9.5 rear is going to rub pretty badly.


Yup. Mine still rubs during large compression and I have 19x9.5 et50 with 255/35/19 and stock camber and 0 toe in the rear. I've grinded down the tab in the rear too.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I just received my set of 18x9.5 wheels. I went with Forgestar CF5 in a 52 offset to get an additional 1mm inside clearance to see if I can get away without spacers. Thanks to Black BeauTTy for helping me narrow down the offset. I fit the naked wheel in front and used a set of feeler gauges to measure clearance with strut. It measured 2.718mm. I am probably going to go with either the Michelin Pilot Super Sport or if TireRack can get me the RE-11, then those. The size will be 275/35. I narrowed down to these two tires as they have the narrowest tread width (9.6" for PSS, 9.7" for RE-11) compared to Direzza Z2 (10.3") or RS3 (10.2"). The thought is that this would lead to a rounder shoulder and give some precious mm's.

These wheels weigh 22lbs for the 18x9.5et52 in gloss black.




smack_ttrs said:


> no luck finding a used tire so i bought a single just to make sure everything worked.
> after today's test fit, i'll be ordering three more tires tomorrow.
> 
> thanks to black beautty for the info on the rim size, it worked fine. i found i also needed a spacer up front to clear the strut housing. the hoosier might be a bit wider on the rim than the pss since i also had to grind down a tab on the strut housing for more clearance. i set it up with a 3mm for the test fit but will probably use the 5mm off my evo just for a bit more room.
> ...


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

pal said:


> I just received my set of 18x9.5 wheels. I went with Forgestar CF5 in a 52 offset to get an additional 1mm inside clearance to see if I can get away without spacers. Thanks to Black BeauTTy for helping me narrow down the offset. I fit the naked wheel in front and used a set of feeler gauges to measure clearance with strut. It measured 2.718mm. I am probably going to go with either the Michelin Pilot Super Sport or if TireRack can get me the RE-11, then those. The size will be 275/35. I narrowed down to these two tires as they have the narrowest tread width (9.6" for PSS, 9.7" for RE-11) compared to Direzza Z2 (10.3") or RS3 (10.2"). The thought is that this would lead to a rounder shoulder and give some precious mm's.
> 
> These wheels weigh 22lbs for the 18x9.5et52 in gloss black.


Think it will be spot on. Could use spacer in read for looks but will most likely hit bumper tabs

Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a 2013 TTRS and i purchased a set of HRE C109's in 19x9 et36 square. Im probably going to run a 235/35/19 on them and hopefully no rubbing issues. Im still trying to decide if I should bag the car since i have everything from my Golf R.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Anyone tried the HRE FF15? I'm thinking the 19x9.5 ET45, since I don't want to go narrower than the stock 19x9s (TTRS). Was planning on stock-sized tires (255/35). The other thing I'm considering is Neuspeed RSe10 in 19x9 ET45, which I'm hoping I won't have to screw with the fender joint for (but will do so if I absolutely need to).

I take a car to the Dragon yearly and beat the snot out of it down there, plus I plan on at least one or two track days this summer, so rubbing is right out and I give no ****s about stance. I know most people go down to 18s for track, but I already owned a set of 18x8 from my prior car that I used for snows on the TT, and I didn't want to buy yet another set of 18s when I already have two sets of rubber in 19".


----------



## FlowForm_Wheels (Jan 8, 2016)

ZPrime said:


> Anyone tried the HRE FF15? I'm thinking the 19x9.5 ET45, since I don't want to go narrower than the stock 19x9s (TTRS)..


I don't have photos of the FF15 but the photos here of the FF01's that I have are indeed 19x9.5 ET45:




























Hope that helps a bit with at least the fitment of the wheel. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help out.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

What's the weight on the FF15 in 19x9.5 ET45?


- [thumbed from a phone] -


----------



## FlowForm_Wheels (Jan 8, 2016)

ZPrime said:


> What's the weight on the FF15 in 19x9.5 ET45?
> 
> 
> - [thumbed from a phone] -


FF15 19x9.5 ET45 is 24lbs


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

ZPrime said:


> Anyone tried the HRE FF15? I'm thinking the 19x9.5 ET45, since I don't want to go narrower than the stock 19x9s (TTRS). Was planning on stock-sized tires (255/35). The other thing I'm considering is Neuspeed RSe10 in 19x9 ET45, which I'm hoping I won't have to screw with the fender joint for (but will do so if I absolutely need to).
> 
> I take a car to the Dragon yearly and beat the snot out of it down there, plus I plan on at least one or two track days this summer, so rubbing is right out and I give no ****s about stance. I know most people go down to 18s for track, but I already owned a set of 18x8 from my prior car that I used for snows on the TT, and I didn't want to buy yet another set of 18s when I already have two sets of rubber in 19".


Those all fit. I usually resort to camber adjustments before having to grind the fender/bumper joint. At 1.8 neg camber I saw no abnormal wear from my tires. When I replaced my Toyos I had 1/32nd inner and 2/32nd outer.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Those all fit. I usually resort to camber adjustments before having to grind the fender/bumper joint. At 1.8 neg camber I saw no abnormal wear from my tires. When I replaced my Toyos I had 1/32nd inner and 2/32nd outer.


It's my only car, so I don't want to go too crazy on camber since it needs to run snow tires in winter and presumably it's better to keep as much of the face vertical in the snow & ice as possible.


----------



## F1LOCO (Feb 10, 2016)

Ice Silver 2011 TTS with V710FF Matte Graphite 19x9.5 ET 45 on stock 255/35/19's - will +13mm outside be "too much" and rub? Looks like I'd gain 1mm away from the strut. Running stock Magento suspension.

If I read their page correctly these are made hub centric correct for our Audi's at 57.1 bore and use our lugs?

Looks like the other option would be 8.5 with an ET45 that would clearly work but would love to squat it down a bit with the 9.5" rim if I can.

Thoughts?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Finally got around to fitting the 18x9.5 et52 Forgestar CF5 wheels. I went with 275/35/18 Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires and for peace of mind decided to run a 3mm spacer in the front. On stock suspension, there is no rubbing to report after a day at Portland Int'l Raceway.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking mighty sinister! You gotta love those 275's on all 4 corners.


----------



## bennyvh (Sep 26, 2015)

Running Rohana RC10's 20 x 9.0" 35.00 offset with 255 20 30 contintental sportcontact 5P R01

front > perfect, back not so perfect, had to get rid of that plastic tip that is in there (has no function)
and i still get tire rub but only when i hit speedbump too hard or drive into a pit or so on bad roads etc.

first of all i trusted the company i bought from completely they recommended 20's aswell as friends
i should've gone with others i liked on 19's, they also said the ET was just fine but it's a tight fit tho..

so that's one company i'll never deal with again, also i'll be looking up better aswell into what's best, i just assumed
the dealers would know since they are the specialists....? Lesson learned..

some pictures


----------



## SchulzTT (Feb 25, 2002)

*Want to use 265/35-18 on base MK2 TT*

Like TSW Interlago wheels, would use 18", 9.5 wide, ET 53. Have seen a number who have used this or similar wheel and up to 275/35-18 tires. But all I have seen were TTS or TTRS - am guessing base TT should be same as TTS as far as space to wider wheels. Does anyone know for sure. 

Also have seen comments and photos about trimming tabs under rear wheel wells. I have looked under my wheel wells and it seems like there is black plastic all around the tabs. So you have to trim this plastic and then the metal tabs. Looks like with the plastic trimmed, that snow/ice/salt could get up behind - could this cause problems. Comments.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

so i finally got the wheels and tires all done and mounted up to the car.

wheel specs are 19x9 HRE C109's. front et is 41 and rear et is 36. tires are Kumho ecsta P901 245\35\19

at first drive I had rubbing in the rear in normal mode and minimal rubbing in sport mode. I trimmed to plastic clip and metal tab down to almost nothing and that fixed the rubbing issues all together. 

I would think that if you wanted to run a bigger tire or a wider rim you would have to keep the front offsets to as close to 50 as possible and the rears probably 45et.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

*19x9.5 (45 offset) BBS CH-R on TT-RS*

Anyone have these on their TT RS with stock size rubber? I keep coming back to these after searching all different kinds of wheels. Tire Rack says they will fit. 1 reveiw on their website which was actually a TT RS owner stated he had all kinds if fitment problems basically rubbing. Maybe the guy was here on the Vortex. IDK. I have seen 19x9.5 with a 45 offset fitting on TT RS' with no problem.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

I run 18x9.5 Et40 with no issue

Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

I got a set of Avant Garde m580 in 9.5 width. Should I stick with the 255-35-19 oem tires i still have, or get a wider set, maybe 265 or 275? I want to avoid rubbing or doing any modifications to the car. Would 255 be too stretched? 

It's a ttrs on mss sport springs, barely lowered.


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

so the wheels are on the car now. Avant Garde M580 19x9.5 ET40. no spacers or anything. 255-35-19 michelin super sport tires. After one day, no rubbing or anything like that. My driveway is also on a steep slope, and i go in reverse, no rubbing either.

I am concerned about one thing though. The tires poke out a bit. Should I be concerned? They poke out by maybe 5mm from the looks of it. Here are 3 pics showing the poke + how they look on the car


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Drecca said:


> so the wheels are on the car now. Avant Garde M580 19x9.5 ET40. no spacers or anything. 255-35-19 michelin super sport tires. After one day, no rubbing or anything like that. My driveway is also on a steep slope, and i go in reverse, no rubbing either.
> 
> I am concerned about one thing though. The tires poke out a bit. Should I be concerned? They poke out by maybe 5mm from the looks of it. Here are 3 pics showing the poke + how they look on the car
> 
> Its really hard to tell by just looking at it in pics. I would just drive it normally and see if it rubs. If not, drive it aggressively and check it again. Throw a human in the passenger seat......and repeat! lol. Nice car btw. Do you have Opti Coat on your car? It shines ! :beer:


----------



## MyNameIsKeh (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello all! 

I'm looking at getting a set of 19x9.5 ET45 VMR V710s for my 2008 3.2 TT! It currently is on stock suspension and I was wondering if it would be possible to run 255/35/19 tires on it without rubbing or at least minimal rubbing.

Thanks!!


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

DFW RS said:


> Its really hard to tell by just looking at it in pics. I would just drive it normally and see if it rubs. If not, drive it aggressively and check it again. Throw a human in the passenger seat......and repeat! lol. Nice car btw. Do you have Opti Coat on your car? It shines ! :beer:



So on aggressive driving, the fronts do rub. I have the MSS sports springs. If i raise them by half an inch, would that normally solve the rubbing problems, theoretically?


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

MyNameIsKeh said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm looking at getting a set of 19x9.5 ET45 VMR V710s for my 2008 3.2 TT! It currently is on stock suspension and I was wondering if it would be possible to run 255/35/19 tires on it without rubbing or at least minimal rubbing.
> 
> Thanks!!


I have a TTRS, arguably more temperamental because of the brakes. I'm running 19.x9.5 ET40 Avant Garde m580's with 255/35/19 tires with no rubbing except during hard cornering. 

I heard ET45 should be fine for the most part too.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Drecca said:


> So on aggressive driving, the fronts do rub. I have the MSS sports springs. If i raise them by half an inch, would that normally solve the rubbing problems, theoretically?


I would definitely try raising it a half an inch and see if that helps. How low do you have it set compared to the highest setting?


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

I haven't had the chance to do the suspension yet, already got a flat tire less than a week in :\

question : would going 8.5 wide in front, 9.5 in rear cause any problems on an AWD car? At 9.5 wide in front, the tires are actually shooting small rocks up at the side of the car. They poke out too much and it's really bothering me now. 

So, do our AWD cars need a square setup? Or can we do a staggered one? And would it be dumb?


----------



## hamerg (Jun 18, 2011)

*S4 OEM Rims on 2008 TT*

Trying to figure out if these will work for my 18" snow tires
Current Ride Height/Projected Ride Height: stock
Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): 8jx18 ET 47
Wheel Brand & Model: OEM S4 2009
Tire Size (if appicable): 245-40/18
Question: I know that the bore on the S4 wheels is 66.6 and the TT needs 57.1. I know where to get bore reducers, so will this fit is the question? Would use the stock 18" rims for my summer tires and then use this set of OEM S4 rims for the snow tires.

Thanks!


----------



## yonickynick (Jul 13, 2016)

*Wheels*

So after reading many threads to see how aggressive I could go with new wheels.
Ordered Forgestar's F14 wheels. The rear is 19x9.5 ET+37 with 245/35 tires and up front, 19x9 ET +43 with 235/35 tires. Everything is stock on a 2008 TT MK2.
Next step is to do some KW coilovers. I'm hoping the fenders will not need rolled using the 245 tires in the rear. Up front will not be an issue.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow, that is really aggressive. ET37 on 9.5" will stick way outside of the fender. I have ET53 in a 19x9.5 and it is flush with the fender.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretarion said:


> Wow, that is really aggressive. ET37 on 9.5" will stick way outside of the fender. I have ET53 in a 19x9.5 and it is flush with the fender.


I'm running et40 with nine and a half and they're definitely not past the fenders. you need to take into account what tire size you are running 

Rory - Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

For those running 19"x8.5j what size tires are you running?
I want to have a similar footprint to the 9j but would like some wheel rim protection rather than stretch.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Pretarion said:


> Wow, that is really aggressive. ET37 on 9.5" will stick way outside of the fender. I have ET53 in a 19x9.5 and it is flush with the fender.


I agree - anything more aggressive than a 9.5et48 will get sketchy and ride height, camber and tire size will play a role in clearance. Here is a picture of my 18x9.5et52 with 275/35/18 tires ; I am running a 3mm spacer up front for an effective offset of 49 there.


----------



## THVNDER (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi,

I am at the last step to get a new set of wheels for my Audi TT quattro sline...

My decision is the Rohana RC7 in Matt Graphite like this:



I have some doubts about the size chosen... Could someone tell me if 19x9.5 ET50 with 255/35 19 fits the Audi TT without rubbing? I have the sline height.

I have read a post from @keitth24 and I think has the same but in ET53...

Thanks!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

THVNDER said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am at the last step to get a new set of wheels for my Audi TT quattro sline...
> 
> ...


I have 19x9.5 ET50 Rotiform KPS Forged Monoblock wheels with 255/35R19 PSS tires. I am on H&R lowering springs and only had issues with some rubbing on the rear, at the tabs inside the fenders. I also rubbed on the right side tab with the OEM wheels and those tabs are easy to grind down/cut off.

Here are a couple of pictures of the setup:


----------



## THVNDER (Nov 28, 2016)

hightechrdn said:


> I have 19x9.5 ET50 Rotiform KPS Forged Monoblock wheels with 255/35R19 PSS tires. I am on H&R lowering springs and only had issues with some rubbing on the rear, at the tabs inside the fenders. I also rubbed on the right side tab with the OEM wheels and those tabs are easy to grind down/cut off.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the setup:


Thank you very much hightechrdn. Based on your opinion and once checked the fitment, I am going to buy them. I will upload a picture when be installed. 

Awesome car yours


----------



## EXI73 (Dec 12, 2016)

*20" on TTRS*

What are TTRS owners thoughts on running 20's?

I am eyeing off Vorsteiner V-FF 103's for my 2011 TTRS but sadly the 19" concave style wont fit over the calipers. The supplier is instead recommending 20x9 ET35 which would work with a 245 tyre, but I am worried about destroying any sense of comfort. 










Any advice would be most appreciated!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

pal said:


> I agree - anything more aggressive than a 9.5et48 will get sketchy and ride height, camber and tire size will play a role in clearance. Here is a picture of my 18x9.5et52 with 275/35/18 tires ; I am running a 3mm spacer up front for an effective offset of 49 there.



I am running HRE 19x9 et42 with no issues at all.


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

IMARMED said:


> Anyone tried a BBS SR on a TTRS? Google is silent on the topic. Tire Rack lists this wheel as a match, and the PDF below seems to suggest TUV certified the wheel for use on several models including a TTRS (as far as I can tell from google translate, and given Germanic efficiency they probably measured the caliper clearance). I'm looking for 18" winter wheels and want to check if there are new options besides the Borbet LV5. This wheel is 1lb lighter, and most of my ex-cars had BBS wheels.
> 
> http://www.tunershop.com/xt/gutachten/bbs/sr014_vw_0931138.pdf
> 
> What it looks like on the closest thing to a TT I could find:


Yes. Tire Rack winter package (BBS SR 18x8 et35 w/ Michelin X-Ice XI3 245/40) does fit.










However, balance weights will not clear the front calipers if they are place on the outer edge of the wheels.



















Tire Rack shipped the wheels with the tires mounted and balanced this way. I removed them and went to a local shop to rebalance with the weights placed closer to the inner part of the wheel.


----------



## EXI73 (Dec 12, 2016)

I have just fit 20" Vorsteiner 103 FF's on my 2011 TTRS very comfortably. The specs for anyone interested are 20x9 ET35 with 245 Pirelli's.
NB: The 19's in this style won't fit over the RS calipers due to the convex spoke angle.

For those in Australia looking at Vorsteiner I can strongly recommend Rollingstock.net.au. Ross managed to get me perfect fitment just via a few emails and without either of us knowing of any previous TTRS's fitting Vorsteiners comfortably eace:


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

EXI73 said:


> NB: The 19's in this style won't fit over the RS calipers due to the convex spoke angle.


Thanks for the info. I've been researching for weeks trying to find out if 19" V-FF 103 would clear the RS calipers or not. Do you know if 19" would clear with spacers?


----------



## EXI73 (Dec 12, 2016)

Possibly yes but I didn't want to run spacers. You would have to recalculate the offset. 
This might help

http://www.tyresizecalculator.com/tyre-wheel-calculators/wheel-offset-backspace-calculator

20's @ 9 et35 seems to be perfect offset.


----------



## esem (Jul 20, 2015)

Looking at wheels for my TTRS...and have been eyeballing the Niche Milan M134's in the following size:

19x9.5 @ +48 ET

Does anyone know if this wheel ([email protected]+48ET) with a 255/35R19 tire will fit the stock TTRS suspension without issues?


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

esem said:


> Looking at wheels for my TTRS...and have been eyeballing the Niche Milan M134's in the following size:
> 
> 19x9.5 @ +48 ET
> 
> Does anyone know if this wheel ([email protected]+48ET) with a 255/35R19 tire will fit the stock TTRS suspension without issues?


Yes, it'll be fine. I run 19x9.5 et50 with no issues. With the OEM 255/35/19 size tires. Could even do 5mm spacers


----------



## rkarsk (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok, so don't laugh, but has anyone tried 16" wheels on the mk2? I am looking at buying a set to use for winter along with the winter tires I already own. 

Should I expect any issue with clearing the brakes on a non-RS? The wheels are 16x7.5 +38 offset. Thank you!


----------



## ChiCityS4 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Rubbing? Any advise would help*

Looking at getting these wheels for my 2010 audi tt (Non-RS/Quattro) I did a test fit and will need to order a set of rings. Hoping someone can give .02

Specs:
OEM audi A5 titanium Ti Package 19''x9'' et33 peels wheels. Tires are 255/35/19.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

ChiCityS4 said:


> Looking at getting these wheels for my 2010 audi tt (Non-RS/Quattro) I did a test fit and will need to order a set of rings. Hoping someone can give .02
> 
> Specs:
> OEM audi A5 titanium Ti Package 19''x9'' et33 peels wheels. Tires are 255/35/19.
> ...


It will rub pretty aggressively. Plus the hub is 66.56 so unless you get precise hub rings it will shake.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zer0_Cool (Feb 24, 2018)

*S5 OEM 19x9 et33 fit on MK2 TT*

S5 OEM 19x9 et33 fit on MK2 TT
After a bunch of searching I wanted to share the final result.. the 255/35/19's that came on the wheels rubbed in the rear on big bumps even after grinding down the rear tabs. Although I don't think it would have damaged the tires or rear bumper much. The wheels werent balanced that I purchased so I decided to go with new tires Continental DWS 235/35/19. I havent heard any rubbing since. Would obv. like to lower the car in the future, but really like the difference in look already.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*Rohana RC10*

Staggered setup on my TTRS:

Rohana RC10 Matte Black 5 x 112 - 66.5 hub
Stock ride height
Continental Extreme Contact - 255/35/19 all around
19" x 8.5" Front ET 42 + 13mm spacer = ET29
19" X 9.5" Rear ET 47 + 5mm spacer = ET 42

42 Draft Design 51.7 - 66.5 hubcentric
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/vw-audi-5x112-57-1-66-56-conversion-wheel-spacers/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

I am building a website/dedicated place for 8j/mk2 TTdiy's and information! I have use all the setups I could from this thread.
http://goodhewsauto.com/stance-wheel-fitment-examples/

If you have anything you would like to add to my site post it here or message me. Thank you


----------



## Mk2TT (Jul 27, 2019)

*18x8 46 offset*

Will these wheels fit on MK2 TT?
Original Audi wheels from A3
18x8 46 offset with the 5 lug 112mm bolt pattern
Tyres are 225/40/R18
Thanks!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Mk2 TT yes, on an RS not sure it 18" wheel will clear front callipers


----------



## ThePhoenix (Aug 30, 2012)

in hope someone can answer this

I have 18x9 et52 with 245/40/18 tires on now 

I found some 18x8 et48 with 245/40/18 tires 

*I want to be SURE that my tires will work on those rims... It is an inch narrower.... is that OK?
*
I checked I have lots of clearance so the -14 offset is ok....


----------



## RedATPGti (Nov 25, 2002)

ThePhoenix said:


> in hope someone can answer this
> 
> I have 18x9 et52 with 245/40/18 tires on now
> 
> ...


It should work but you can always look up your tire specs on the manufacturer website to see what is recommended. Tirerack.com also has this information if they carry your tire. I also recommend using this website for checking fitment: https://www.willtheyfit.com/


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

The factory 18" bi-color wheels needed to be refinished so I decided to powdercoat them in gloss black a few months ago. They turned out even better than I expected! I then installed a new set of tires that tremendously improved the car -- I highly recommend a set of Michelin Pilot Sport 4S.


----------



## Atlas Delmar (Nov 13, 2019)

My new winters are Continental VIKING CONTACT 7 sized 225/50/17 on 17/7 steel rims with a 50mm offset.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Sadly Sold this car but the wheels are for sale PM if interested.
19x8.5 48j BBS Speedline OEM wTPMS


----------



## AudiTTS369 (Feb 14, 2020)

*2009 Audi TTS Niche Wheels RUB*

My wife has a 2009 Audi TTS convertible. Bought her Niche Methos 19x8.5 wheels with +42 Offset for Christmas and having issues.

I checked with a local tire guy I know and he researched and said to use 6mm spacers but they made it worse. They are rubbing on the inner wheel well.

Car is stock other than wheels, rotors and pads (no clearance issues with rotors) and APR Stage 2 which includes downpipe, fuel pump, water pump, intake and tune.

Any guidance is greatly appreciated!

HERE IS THE SETUP'S WE'VE TRIED

1.) Stock wheels 19x9 with Stock Tires 255/35 - worked great
2.) Stock wheels 19x9 with Track Tires 245/35 - worked great
3.) Niche wheels 19x8.5 +42 with Stock Tires 255/35 - rubbed some but not horrible
4.) Niche wheels 19x8.5 +42 with Stock Tires 255/35 with 6mm spacers - rubbed a lot worse


----------



## vw .:Rabbit_ (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey all, anybody running or know if a 18x8 et44 on a 225/40/18 would fit? My TT is still on stock suspension FYI. Thanks!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Staggered setup on my TTRS:
> 
> Rohana RC10 Matte Black 5 x 112 - 66.5 hub
> Stock ride height
> ...


I'm curious why you didn't choose to run 9.5" on all four corners? looks good BTW.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Aug 30, 2012)

I am getting rubbing. 

I started on the stock 18x9 aero blades 52ET I think with 245/40/18 Conti Extremes. I wanted to keep the tires since they were practically new. 

I ended up getting some OE reproductions from OE Wheels. They are 18x8 with a 35 ET.. so I knew I was going to be close. Especially with the 245’s. 

I get rubbing on the bumper tab on the right side only. It’s pretty frequent. I wondered why just one side. 

I noticed today that the back inside of both sides is starting to cup. I think I can save them because it’s not noticeable when driving. 

I think I need an alignment.... but Cupping can be shocks too right? I did notice the tire has to travel a bit to hit those tabs. I don’t think it should travel as far as they are which leads me to believe it’s shocks at least and maybe an alignment also. 


The fitment photos can be seen on my Instagram @chaz_the_phoenix

The stance and everything is perfect. I just need to sort the rub and the cupping now.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Aug 30, 2012)

Oops here is the link 
https://www.instagram.com/p/CCGmSQ9Jcds/?igshid=rckshtbsb0wo


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

I just purchased a TT RS a few weeks backs. I'd love to run 20s on it. What offset and tire size would I need to run to get a 20x9.5 square set on there? I found a thread where a guy is running 275s on 18 inch wheels. I'd like to get some 265/30R20s. I also found one where someone ran 20x9.5s up front and 20x10s in the rear, all with 265/30R20s, I just don't know the offset.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

AudiTTS369 said:


> My wife has a 2009 Audi TTS convertible. Bought her Niche Methos 19x8.5 wheels with +42 Offset for Christmas and having issues.
> 
> I checked with a local tire guy I know and he researched and said to use 6mm spacers but they made it worse. They are rubbing on the inner wheel well.
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor and don't return to that tire shop.. adding spacers only moves the wheel/tire out further and as you witnessed, makes it worse.

You'll probably be good with 245/35s, but I'd look for a tire in that size which has the lowest section width. Tire Rack lists them all under the specs


----------



## madflurry (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi guys, will a set of 18X8 ET45 or ET35 fit the car better without rubbing? Will be using 245/40/18 tyres. Please help!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Most definitely a little odd of a size for an 18x8 but it will work!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

I just picked up a MK2 TTRS, and I'll slap on the RS3 and MK3 TTRS wheels on to see how they fit. In case you guys want to be adventurous and get a set, I also have a set of RSe10s in 18" form that I'll probably test fit as well. More pics the better


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

AG 590's
Airlift v3
Michelin Pilot 4S 225/40, 245/35
19 x 8.5" Front ET 45
19 X 9.5" Rear ET 40


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

ceese said:


> I'm curious why you didn't choose to run 9.5" on all four corners? looks good BTW.


Thanks! Because I had to use a 12mm spacer up front to clear the calipers would have been too much poke!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

bangarng said:


> AG 590's
> Airlift v3
> Michelin Pilot 4S 225/40, 245/35
> 19 x 8.5" Front ET 45
> 19 X 9.5" Rear ET 40


Look great! I see you've got the Spyder taillights also they look awesome! Got them on my ride.


----------



## layup (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello!
Has anyone ever tried 20x10 et40 with 255/30 (at the rear)? Will it rub? Also with -3 h&r springs
Thanks


----------



## SBaudi87 (Dec 24, 2017)

SCHWAB0 said:


> I just picked up a MK2 TTRS, and I'll slap on the RS3 and MK3 TTRS wheels on to see how they fit. In case you guys want to be adventurous and get a set, I also have a set of RSe10s in 18" form that I'll probably test fit as well. More pics the better


The neuspeed RSe10's in 18x9 et45 fit on the TTRS. I got them on mine. They will rub just a scratch on that rear tab if your haven't modified it when your really loaded up on the track but totally fine on the street. It will also depend on the tire too. I have 255/40-18 AD08R's on mine which run quite wide for the size so a tire than doesn't run as wide or have such a square edge like those will probably be fine. they just catch that edge when they are new. Camber setting may also make it miss which mine is currently in the stock setting.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

bangarng said:


> AG 590's
> Airlift v3
> Michelin Pilot 4S 225/40, 245/35
> 19 x 8.5" Front ET 45
> 19 X 9.5" Rear ET 40


show us the front and more pictures pls!!


----------



## WeeklyPerformer (Dec 12, 2019)

Verde Axis V99 Satin black. 19x9.5 et48 perfect fitment with no rubbing at all. 255/35R19 tires.


----------



## 2000Avant (Jun 4, 2003)

Current Ride Height/Projected Ride: *2008 TT S-Line 3.2q Roadster (on OEM sport suspension that is 10mm lower)*
Wheel Specs (Height, Width, Offset): *19x8.5 et35 *on all corners
Wheel Brand / Model: Volk LE37T
Tire Size: *255/35-19* Pirelli Pzeroes

I'd like to re-use my stock tires from my LeMans wheels. 

Can I remount the 255/35-19 tires onto the 19x8.5 et35 wheels without rubbing on OEM S-line sport suspension, rather than buying new 245/35-19 tires?

Or will you say that I can use the 255/35-19 tires if I grind down the rear tab? Could I not grind down the rear tab with minimum rubbing?

Thanks!


----------



## Abgr123 (Aug 16, 2021)

DID this work for you?? I want to run the exact setup on my 2012 TT so I’m curious.


Mk2TT said:


> *18x8 46 offset*
> 
> Will these wheels fit on MK2 TT?
> Original Audi wheels from A3
> ...


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

nuespeed rse10 19x9 et40 on my 2013 ttrs. fitment is perfect huge caliper clearance zero rubbing anywhere front or back.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Refinished the stock Rotor wheels last year which were silver and wrapped them in new Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires.

255/35R19s on 19x9 ET52 with 8mm spacers mildy lowered on MSS Springs.


----------



## rkesh88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Rpf1 18x8 et35 stock mag ride suspension. Will they fit? I’ll need to get tires for them but anyone recommend sizing on the tires? I like the meaty look. Thinking about 245/40/18


----------

